# Computer Problem



## Julia (25 April 2006)

I'm technologically disadvantaged (!) and would be grateful if someone could offer some advice on the following.

Twice in the last 24 hours after starting the computer, I have got a black screen with white letters at the top telling me to reboot using the correct something - sorry can't remember the word.  Have manually turned it off then pressed Start button again and all is normal.  

On the second occasion a bubble appeared at the lower right of the screen with the other icone saying "Found New Hardware".

Then there was a small screen saying if my new hardware had a disk then insert it now.  Otherwise, press Next to proceed with installation.

I clicked on Cancel.

Go to Outlook Express:  Screen says "A problem occurred during installation.
             Your new hardware may not work properly".

I turned that message off and both Outlook Express and Internet Explorer are working normally.

Can anyone tell me what's going on here and what I should do about it?

With thanks.

Julia


----------



## redandgreen (25 April 2006)

You have probably already tried this...just in case, have you tried switching off everything(including power at the mains) and leaving for several minutes before switching back on  ......


----------



## powerkoala (25 April 2006)

New hardware found, means that your operating system (i assume you use windows xp) is detecting for hardware changes on your computer. 
It acknowledges you to install it and put the driver disk for that hardware to make it working properly.
About the blank screen that you mention, cant figure out exactly what it is without knowing exact message. It could be happen when you shut down your computer unsuccessfully, or many other reasons. (sorry cant be specific)
Hope it helps.
Cheers


----------



## zeus (25 April 2006)

Did that black screen consists of option which you can select to pick on how you plan to start your computer? If so that means prior to you turning on the pc, it wasn't shut down properly.

If you haven't added any new hardware to your computer, it sounds like there is something seriously wrong with your pc. Something might have altered the OS to cause it to detect a new hardware, or your hardware is failing (early stages, intermittently) and will eventually die.

My advice to you is to seek the advice (in person) of someone who is proficient in diagnostic and fixing computer.


----------



## Prospector (25 April 2006)

Hi Julia
Technology is wonderful but only when it works!
While your PC is working properly, make sure you back up everything that is important to you - do it today!

Like Zeus said, it is possible it is in the early stages of crashing - it sounds like there has been some quite of software conflict/corruption that has just kicked in!

As long as you have backed everything up it might just mean a repair job as opposed to a disaster.

Is it a laptop?  Sometimes taking out the battery helps too!

Good luck - we have just changed to a new server at work - I am so OVER computers at the moment


----------



## aobed (25 April 2006)

Hi Julia,

Have you changed the machine in anyway yourself recently?  For example adding a new device - e.g. a new printer, scanner, thumb drive or something similar?  The message is stating that something has changed.

Without knowing the error message you received it will be difficult to diagnose.  As others have suggested, saving your critical data is probably a good idea.  However it could simply be a driver glitch / corruption.

Finally, if you haven't modified the machine - have you had a power surge or power loss recently?  (i.e. the machine did not shut down correctly?).


----------



## noirua (25 April 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> I'm technologically disadvantaged (!) and would be grateful if someone could offer some advice on the following.
> 
> Twice in the last 24 hours after starting the computer, I have got a black screen with white letters at the top telling me to reboot using the correct something - sorry can't remember the word.  Have manually turned it off then pressed Start button again and all is normal.
> 
> ...





Hi Julia: Fevzi Turkalp, is considered as one of the best around at solving computer and gadget problems. The free website is at:
http://www.gadgetdetective.com


----------



## hypnotic (25 April 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> I'm technologically disadvantaged (!) and would be grateful if someone could offer some advice on the following.
> 
> Twice in the last 24 hours after starting the computer, I have got a black screen with white letters at the top telling me to reboot using the correct something - sorry can't remember the word.  Have manually turned it off then pressed Start button again and all is normal.
> 
> ...





Hi Julia,

I'll try and give you a hand..

1. What operating system is your computer running on? Windows XP, or other versions of windows?

2. Like others said have you had a new hardware put into your computer?

3. If your relatively comfortable with the computer can you look in
        - "control panel" then  n there find
        - "system" double click on it
        - then find the "hardware" tab
        - then in the middle click on "device manager"

4. A list should show up with all your hardware, like disk drives, modem, netwark adapter etc..

5. If there is a new hardware not installed it will actually have a yellow question mark on it.. scroll down the list and have a look what it is.

6. If you know what that hardware is proceed to install a driver for it.

7. the reason why i asked what OS it is, is because if you have XP the chances are you will have a driver in XP for it.. so everything should go smooth. so you double click on that device and a pop up window will appear, and click on the "driver" tab

8. it should say install driver and search from your harddisk. something of that sort.. run through the installing wizard and hopefully it'll be okay

Though i don;t know the exact cause of that, it could be that your harddisk got partially corrupted and lost the driver info for that or you have install something that may have upset the driver, or somehow something/someone has deleted the driver for that device..... 

Hope that helps.   : and hope it wasn't too technical   

Hypnotic


----------



## Julia (25 April 2006)

Many thanks to you all for helpful suggestions.

Hypnotic, I have followed your instructions.  Nothing showed up with a yellow question mark.  However, I remembered that I had disconnected the printer/scanner before it had actually shut down, and thought perhaps the computer had perceived its reconnection as "new hardware".  So clicked on the printer port option, it told me that is operating correctly.  Closed all down.
Restarted.  Oh joy, it is back to normal.  Much relief on my part!

As you said, Prospector, technology is fantastic when all is well, but when something goes wrong it's a different matter.

So, do you think (anyone) that the premature disconnecting of the printer would be the cause?  If so, I've learned a good lesson about what not to do.

The help is much appreciated.

Julia


----------



## yogi-in-oz (25 April 2006)

Yes Julia,

Quite likely, that disconnecting the printer did
trigger that message .....

..... don't worry, be happy  ... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## powerkoala (25 April 2006)

Glad problem solved
Cheers


----------



## Smurf1976 (25 April 2006)

Glad to hear the problem is fixed.

It's a worthwile time to remember to backup your data regularly though and also keep up to date with the anti-virus software.


----------



## Yezzy (25 April 2006)

Disconnecting your printer/scanner/other peripherals shouldn't, in theory at least, be causing the operating system to try and detect new hardware.

Computers are fickle, and alot of the time it's not the users fault, even if support staff tell you it is. And unless your computer has some serious wear and tear on it, it shouldn't be just about to pack it in. I built mine 5+ years ago now(that's a baby really) and she does just fine. 

Anyway, sounds like your problem has been solved. Just remember, if the problem still persists after a few reboots that's when you have trouble


----------



## zeus (25 April 2006)

Yezzy said:
			
		

> Disconnecting your printer/scanner/other peripherals shouldn't, in theory at least, be causing the operating system to try and detect new hardware.
> 
> Computers are fickle, and alot of the time it's not the users fault, even if support staff tell you it is. And unless your computer has some serious wear and tear on it, it shouldn't be just about to pack it in. I built mine 5+ years ago now(that's a baby really) and she does just fine.
> 
> Anyway, sounds like your problem has been solved. Just remember, if the problem still persists after a few reboots that's when you have trouble




If the printer is a usb device then from what the OP stated in how the computer behave is the correct behaviour.

USB in nature are hot swappable. They are design to be hot swappable, extensible, compatible, and serve a huge range of purpose (mainly to compete with firewire). So if the printer was unplugged and replugged back in, the computer would have registered a usb device which has been found, even though the device itself already has a driver for it previously, it still needs to go through its initialization process.

What concerns me more is the black screen with word you mentioned originally. That to me signals a lot of alarm bells. It could mean one of two things, one is that the computer is slowly dying and will produce small faults (not noticable initially until it gets to medium and large sizes) and by then its quite difficult to fix. Best to play with caution and to get someone capable to give it a quick look. Best of luck.


----------



## Julia (25 April 2006)

zeus said:
			
		

> If the printer is a usb device then from what the OP stated in how the computer behave is the correct behaviour.
> 
> USB in nature are hot swappable. They are design to be hot swappable, extensible, compatible, and serve a huge range of purpose (mainly to compete with firewire). So if the printer was unplugged and replugged back in, the computer would have registered a usb device which has been found, even though the device itself already has a driver for it previously, it still needs to go through its initialization process.
> 
> What concerns me more is the black screen with word you mentioned originally. That to me signals a lot of alarm bells. It could mean one of two things, one is that the computer is slowly dying and will produce small faults (not noticable initially until it gets to medium and large sizes) and by then its quite difficult to fix. Best to play with caution and to get someone capable to give it a quick look. Best of luck.




Well, the bad news is that the problem is not solved after all.  Turned it on again this evening and the same thing occurred.  This time black screen wouldn't disappear until I had restarted several times.  So, Zeus, looks like you are right - the alarm bells are definitely ringing.

I've contacted a technician I know and she will come on Thursday.  Will hold my breath until then.  The computer is only about 15 months old if that means anything.

Thanks again for helpful comments.

Julia


----------



## powerkoala (25 April 2006)

Hm, if you could be specific enough to write down what the blank screen you mention, perhaps we could help you solve the problem.


----------



## Julia (25 April 2006)

powerkoala said:
			
		

> Hm, if you could be specific enough to write down what the blank screen you mention, perhaps we could help you solve the problem.




Powerkoala,

Wrote it down last time.  It is as follows:

"Reboot and Select proper Boot Device
or
Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key"

The above is printed in white letters at the top of a black screen and on one of my attempts it was repeated several times.

Does that mean anything to anyone?

Julia


----------



## powerkoala (25 April 2006)

"Reboot and Select proper Boot Device
or
Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key"

I wonder it might be involving with your OS system in your IDE Harddrive.
Sounds like the computer is trying to boot off the hard drive and is then hanging up.

Suggest you go and check into BIOS setup on startup and look for a boot order setting.

It also might be the cause of CMOS battery run out. If this case happens, the setting of your motherboard BIOS will be return to standard. 
Replacing the CMOS battery will involve hardware knowledge.

Check this site http://www.d-a-l.com/help/showthread.php?t=12027
Your similar problem is discussed there.
Hope it helps

Cheers


----------



## GreatPig (25 April 2006)

Julia,

To me, that sounds like it's having trouble booting from the hard disk, which could mean intermittent hard disk problems. Could possibly be a BIOS issue though, I suppose.

But prepare for the worst. Make sure everything of value is backed up ASAP!

Best yet, if you have enough spare disk space, and either another PC, hard disk, or DVD writer, get some drive imaging software, do an image of the system drive, and copy it to the other media (or if you have a spare hard disk, clone the system drive). That way, if the hard disk crashes, restoring to a new hard disk is easy. There are quite a few imaging products around, but I use Acronis True Image which I find very good, and it wasn't expensive.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## hypnotic (25 April 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> Powerkoala,
> 
> Wrote it down last time.  It is as follows:
> 
> ...




Julia,

Yes like everyone said i think, there is something really strange with your computer, and it really points to hardware problem. Maybe a loose connection from your IDE cable (i.e the cable from your motherboard to your harddisk). Best to save all your files, and hopefully the technician will get your computer all fixed up! 

Wish you luck!! Waiting for your posts on thursday  : 

Hypnotic


----------



## Julia (26 April 2006)

Thanks again, all.
This morning, no black screen.  All is normal.  So it seems to be an intermittent problem.

GP - your suggestions are much appreciated.  However,  I am too much of a computer klutz to even understand half of what you are saying.

I actually keep hard copy of stuff that matters as routine anyway.  Something to be said for outdated habits after all perhaps!.

Will let you know result of  technician's efforts on Thursday.

Julia


----------



## GreatPig (26 April 2006)

Julia,



			
				Julia said:
			
		

> I actually keep hard copy of stuff that matters as routine anyway.  Something to be said for outdated habits after all perhaps!



It can be tricky though keeping a hard copy of a few GB worth of data, especially when most of it's not printable . Not to mention entering it all back in again...

The simplest method of backing up is just copying your important data to a USB memory drive (thumb drive, or whatever). Alternatively CDs or DVDs if you have a writer. However, recovering from a disk crash is still time consuming, as you have to reinstall the operating system and all your software, plus you're likely to miss backing up some of the data - particularly program configuration files and stuff stored in the registry.

The most convenient, and simple once you've learnt how, is to have a completely separate hard disk in the computer, the same size or larger than your main disk, and use cloning software periodically to make an exact copy of the working disk. That way you have a bootable replica of the working disk which can immediately replace the working one if it dies. It does add the cost of another hard disk though, but they're fairly cheap these days.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Julia (26 April 2006)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> Julia,
> 
> 
> It can be tricky though keeping a hard copy of a few GB worth of data, especially when most of it's not printable . Not to mention entering it all back in again...
> ...




GP

I will get the technician to teach me how to do what you have suggested which sounds really sensible and not too difficult, even for me.  I guess I imagined if I have to start again then the original discs which were used to install the programmes in the first place could be used again.  Is that not the case?
And thanks, fellas, for not laughing at my ignorance here.

Julia


----------



## GreatPig (26 April 2006)

Julia,



			
				Julia said:
			
		

> I guess I imagined if I have to start again then the original discs which were used to install the programmes in the first place could be used again.  Is that not the case?



Yes, that's the usual method.

However, that can be very time consuming if you have quite a lot of software, and you may have lost all the configuration settings which are often stored in INI files or the registry.

For example, I change a lot of options in Word after I install it, and also have my own default template. While I do backup the template file, I have to reconfigure all the options each time I reinstall it. And other programs often have their own working files too, like my email spam filter which keeps lists of blacklisted and friendly addresses. If I didn't back that up, it would have to start from scratch again after a new installation.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## astojic86 (26 April 2006)

press the "any" key it will fix everything you just have to hit it when your computer is asking you click on user


----------



## powerkoala (26 April 2006)

Hi Julia,
After asking my friends (Computer Whiz), we assume your problems lies on these categories :

1) IDE Hard disk problem => due to bad sector or other problem that make your computer can't boot to your OS (Windows).
2) BIOS Setting => check the setting for your HD there, makesure your BIOS detect it.
3) CMOS Battery => check your BIOS date, make sure it shows the current date, if not, you need to replace your CMOS battery. This may cause your BIOS setting back to standart. It means, all configuration will be reseted.

If you got problem 1, hopefully you still can go to your windows, once there, back up your data ASAP.
If you got problem 2, change your setting in your BIOS.
if you got problem 3, buy CMOS battery and replace your old one. This need hardware knowledge. 

Hope it helps
Cheers


----------



## Julia (26 April 2006)

Hi Power Koala

Thanks a lot for going to he trouble of asking about my problems.  It's still intermittent.  Sometimes takes several attempts and finally I can get Windows up.  Other times just give up.  Then tonight turned on and all is without problem.

The tech is coming tomorrow.  Will pass your suggestions on to her.

Thanks again - much appreciated.

Julia


----------



## powerkoala (27 April 2006)

No worries,
Hope your system back normally
Cheers


----------



## Julia (28 April 2006)

powerkoala said:
			
		

> Hi Julia,
> After asking my friends (Computer Whiz), we assume your problems lies on these categories :
> 
> 1) IDE Hard disk problem => due to bad sector or other problem that make your computer can't boot to your OS (Windows).
> ...




Power Koala,

Took the computer into shop it came from today, after the technicial just made everything worse!  Should have done that in the first instance.
It was, as you suggested, a BIOS problem.  Now cured, thank heavens.
I've also now got increased RAM and a new Norton "Ghost" backup setup.

All the helpful suggestions were sincerely appreciated,folks.  Thank you all.

Julia


----------



## powerkoala (28 April 2006)

No worries Julia.
Glad your computer fix and even faster now   
Enjoy...


----------



## hypnotic (29 April 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> Power Koala,
> 
> Took the computer into shop it came from today, after the technicial just made everything worse!  Should have done that in the first instance.
> It was, as you suggested, a BIOS problem.  Now cured, thank heavens.
> ...




Happy for your computer to be working properly again. 

 

Hypnotic


----------



## Smurf1976 (5 May 2006)

Computers are great. When they work...

A friend had some problems with their PC. To cut a long story short, it ended up with formatting C drive and reinstalling Windows.

Then I put all the software on etc and set up the internet connection. But there were some problems and some of the Windows files seemed to be corrupted. But the modem did connect to the ISP's server OK. So format C drive again and another go at installing Windows.

No problems with Windows now and the software seems to be working OK. However, I can't get the modem to work.

Yes I have installed the modem driver (assume it's the right one, it's the CD they had in the box of stuff that came with the computer) and set up the internet connection. But the modem seems to be not responding at all. Windows didn't detect it automatically or when searching for it - I had to set it up manually.

This is a 56K internal dial-up modem. I assume it's a SwannSmart modem with Lucent chip set since that's the driver software supplied with the machine. It doesn't have any obvious identification on it (opened the case and looked).

When installing the driver software a message that it is not digitally signed is displayed. I did try downloading the software (via another PC) and installing that version with the same results.

What to do now? Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## powerkoala (5 May 2006)

What windows do you use?
some modem not compatible with windows xp.
I had one modem that only can be used with windows 98 or 2000,
search the driver and not found.
better check your modem reference.
Cheers


----------



## Smurf1976 (5 May 2006)

Thanks Powerkoala.   

The modem has already previously worked fine with Windows XP so presumably the operating systems is OK...


----------



## Julia (27 July 2006)

A few minutes ago I clicked on an Air Review link to AFR Access and watched a short video (promotional).  Then the screen went black and advised the system had been shut down because a problem had been detected.
It said to restart the computer.  Did so.  Took three attempts before it restarted normally.  The taskbar at the bottom of the screen said "new hardware installed".  This is freaking me out.  Have I unwittingly installed some virus, despite having Norton running?

I had intended to check my E-trade account but haven't accessed it in case I'm providing my log in details to some interloper.

I have Spybot and Adaware as well as Norton.  Will running either or both of these and/or doing a full system scan with Norton be useful or not?

As everyone knows, I am computer illiterate so would be very grateful for advice here as quickly as possible.

With thanks

Julia


----------



## noirua (28 July 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> A few minutes ago I clicked on an Air Review link to AFR Access and watched a short video (promotional).  Then the screen went black and advised the system had been shut down because a problem had been detected.
> It said to restart the computer.  Did so.  Took three attempts before it restarted normally.  The taskbar at the bottom of the screen said "new hardware installed".  This is freaking me out.  Have I unwittingly installed some virus, despite having Norton running?
> 
> I had intended to check my E-trade account but haven't accessed it in case I'm providing my log in details to some interloper.
> ...




An addition to the above is " Spywareblaster ", see: http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/sbdownload.html

http://www.download.com/SpywareBlaster/3000-8022_4-10196637.html?tag=nl.e415


----------



## hypnotic (28 July 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> A few minutes ago I clicked on an Air Review link to AFR Access and watched a short video (promotional).  Then the screen went black and advised the system had been shut down because a problem had been detected.
> It said to restart the computer.  Did so.  Took three attempts before it restarted normally.  The taskbar at the bottom of the screen said "new hardware installed".  This is freaking me out.  Have I unwittingly installed some virus, despite having Norton running?
> 
> I had intended to check my E-trade account but haven't accessed it in case I'm providing my log in details to some interloper.
> ...




Hey Julia,

Oh no not again.....!!! I think it still sounds like there is hardware problem in your computer.. 

What new hardware did it install?

Have you done a spy ware check and complete virus check??? i doubt you got a virus but make sure it's okay......

Is your computer starting okay now??

I think the ASF people will try to help as much as possible   

Hypntoic,


----------



## Mousie (24 April 2007)

*HELP!! Computer monitor says “No signal” on computer start up*

Hi guys,

Not sure if this is the right place to ask for computer help; moderators can move it if this place is not appropriate; but I would really appreciate whatever help there is; am typing this on my friend’s computer…

When I start up my computer, the screen says “no signal” instead of the usual info on computer specs, and I can’t do anything with my computer now because nothing appears on the monitor. 

At the same time, the lights on my CPU appear to be flashing as normal.

What and where could the problem be?

Other info:

My hard disk is only 2 months old

It’s not a problem with my monitor coz I tested it on my friend’s new monitor; same old story there

I bought all other parts of the CPU beginning 2004

What would be the thing that’s most likely to have gone cuckoo here? Thanks guys, would appreciate any help…


----------



## Joe Blow (24 April 2007)

*Re: HELP!! Computer monitor says “No signal” on computer start up*

Mousie, the first thing I would do is to carefully check all the connections between your PC and the monitor. Something may have come loose as "No Signal" usually just means that there is no signal getting to the monitor from the PC.


----------



## Mousie (24 April 2007)

Thanks Joe, but as I said the same problem occurred when I connected my friend's monitor to my CPU. If it was not connected properly, it should have been apparent on the subsequent attempts.


----------



## JMcDog (24 April 2007)

Mousie,
If your connections all appear to be OK then I would check out your video card. Do this under Control Panel > System > Hardware > Device Manager > Display Adapter >....  this should identify your video card and whether or not it is working properly....  i.e. right click on the card and then click on properties....   if there is a problem you may need to check that it is physically installed firmly into the slot on your motherboard....  or, of course, it could be crook and/or need the driver to be reinstalled.  If the video card appears to be normal, be sure to try a different cable (screen to video card cable) in case your cable is faulty!!!  It does happen...  
Hope this helps...


----------



## Prospector (24 April 2007)

Mousie said:


> Thanks Joe, but as I said the same problem occurred when I connected my friend's monitor to my CPU. If it was not connected properly, it should have been apparent on the subsequent attempts.




Or maybe there is a problem with the 'outlet' on your hard drive.  Have you tried connecting your monitor to your friend's PC drive?


----------



## Cyber Man (24 April 2007)

Mousie
It sounds like your video card is the problem. Try simply removing it and putting it back in firmly and hopefully that will fix it.


----------



## Mousie (1 May 2007)

Thanks heaps heaps guys (and Prospector : ),

Did log on shortly to check the tips; that really gave me something to begin looking at.

So tested fixing the video card, no good. Switched video card, no good also. Thought if it's not that, maybe it's the MB video card slot playing the devil.

Went to a comp shop asking for an opinion; maybe the RAM, most likely the MB if the video card ain't it. Some others said the same thing; so after comparison shopping, tested the MB with the components.

What they found turns out to be a shocker: the processor of all things is dead!

Got a new processor AND a new MB coz the new processor doesn't fit my MB, and they aren't any of my old processor. Back in ASF after installing tons of Windows updates. Just pray for stabilisation of comp operations for now (phew!)

One more thing though - having felt like I lost a limb throughout the week's computer abstinence, I sure am glad I'm not exposed in the stockmarket for too short a term, especially this past week. Not bagging the traders here; just giving myself some cheer after a torturous week without the internet! 

Cheers and have a good May everyone...


----------



## noirua (30 June 2007)

Information on "Windows Genuine Advantage": http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Genuine_Advantage


----------



## noirua (9 November 2007)

Memory and Hard Disk - What's the difference?

http://www.atkielski.com/PDF/data/DiskMem.pdf


----------



## SevenFX (9 November 2007)

noirua said:


> Memory and Hard Disk - What's the difference?
> 
> http://www.atkielski.com/PDF/data/DiskMem.pdf




The short answer is 

Memory = Short term storage of Information, generally stored while the Computer is turned On. (More memory Speeds Up Computer)

Hard Disk = Long term (permanent) storage of Information, stored whether the computer is on or off. (More (larger) hard disk gives more Capacity to store Information)

SevenFX


----------



## GreatPig (9 November 2007)

SevenFX,

The terms "short term" and "long term" can be misleading in this case. Some memory can store information for a very long time, while some files stored on a hard disk may only be there for seconds.

As far as PCs are concerned, it might be more accurate to say memory is for very high-speed access but is volatile (meaning the information gets lost once the power goes off) while hard disk is much slower (being mechanical) but non-volatile. Of course a PC also has what is known as CMOS RAM which is also non-volatile, thanks to a battery on the motherboard, and the configuration stored in that can be there for years.

GP


----------



## SevenFX (9 November 2007)

GreatPig said:


> SevenFX,
> 
> The terms "short term" and "long term" can be misleading in this case. Some memory can store information for a very long time, while some files stored on a hard disk may only be there for seconds.
> 
> ...




GP.

My summary was mean't to be simple n not to detailed.

Your examples are extremes of what most uses of memory or hard disks are for, or how people would generally know their application as.

Anyway you are right in what you describe, but think it raises to many questions in which this thread wasn't about from what I gather.

SevenFX


----------



## macca (18 January 2008)

I use the program Ad aware (free edition) but have been unable to get any updates since 27/12/07.

Can anyone else who uses it tell me if you can get the weekly updates atm.

thanks


----------



## noirua (25 March 2008)

Web browsers and multiple users:  Windows XP remembers which web browser you prefer to use, but if several different users share a computer it annoyingly assumes they all prefer the same ones.

To allow different users to choose different web browsers, visit http://www.tinyurl.com/37x2cj and download a free copy of the Default Browser tool.  Double-click the ZIP file and copy the defaultbrowser.exe file to somewhere safe on the Hard Disk.
Each user can now double-click this programme file and select a browser from the menu.


----------



## Judd (25 March 2008)

macca said:


> I use the program Ad aware (free edition) but have been unable to get any updates since 27/12/07.
> 
> Can anyone else who uses it tell me if you can get the weekly updates atm.
> 
> thanks




macca,

it could be due to the the co updating the actual program.  Try downloading the latest version of Ad aware.

Cheers

Judd


----------



## Whiskers (21 May 2008)

I made a blue installing a larger faster hard drive

I set it up with the main drive named "E"... before I realised what I'd done. Later I decided to change it back to 'C' to conformity with the norm. 

I went into Regedit, HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\MountedDevices as per the Microsoft instructions and changed it back. But it wouldn't boot past the XP flash screen. 

I have reinstalled my old hard drive and I think I should have only used this method to change back drive letters that were originally 'C' but had been inadvertantly altered to another letter. 

I have since read that if I attach my new hard drive to my current CD drive I can change it back successfully.

Can anyone confirm this or suggest what I should do.


----------



## Timmy (1 June 2008)

From one of my favourite websites.


----------



## mattryanshares (31 January 2011)

*computer problem commsec doesnt update??*

Hi
I have a problem where if i log onto commsec before the open and depth of sales on a share in my watchlist it will show this depth all day? The only way i can update it is to retype the share code into the search then it will update. If i recheck later in the day it takes me back to the original time in the morning? Is there a setting i need to change? It does sometimes say active x has been disabled as its doing something risky?? Any ideas??
It also happens on this forum where old posts are shown?? The only way i can see new posts is to refresh every single page i open????


----------



## mattryanshares (6 February 2011)

Took me a while to sort out the above problem.

Got it sorted though.

Open IE,

Go to Tools > Internet options
On the General tab under Browsing History click on settings.
Set the radio button to every time i visit the webpage.


----------



## Julia (26 August 2013)

I'm using XP.   Since downloading the latest itunes update, my ipod is no longer recognised when I connect it.
Have tried doing System Restore back to before the update, but this hasn't cured the problem.

Can anyone help, please?


----------



## Country Lad (26 August 2013)

Yep, wife runs XP and had same problem a few months ago.  She went back to an earlier restore point and it worked OK.  She no longer does Windows or Itunes updates and will throw the laptop away when it develops system problems or it dies.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## johenmo (27 August 2013)

Country Lad said:


> Yep, wife runs XP and had same problem a few months ago.  She went back to an earlier restore point and it worked OK.  She no longer does Windows or Itunes updates and will throw the laptop away when it develops system problems or it dies.
> 
> Cheers
> Country Lad




When I upgraded the PC some months back I kept the old one for the ipod and stripped all other programmes from it.  Works a treat n houses all my music.  If I buy any tunes online I just transfer it to the old PC and load it up.


----------



## Logique (27 August 2013)

I believe MS will cease support for Win XP in early 2014.

Errkk...panic...love XP, and I doubt I'm the only one.


----------



## burglar (27 August 2013)

Logique said:


> I believe MS will cease support for Win XP in early 2014.
> 
> Errkk...panic...love XP, and I doubt I'm the only one.




You are not alone!


----------



## sydboy007 (27 August 2013)

Logique said:


> I believe MS will cease support for Win XP in early 2014.
> 
> Errkk...panic...love XP, and I doubt I'm the only one.




After comparing how easy windows 7 is to network with other PCs at home to getting Xp to play nice, I'll take Win 7 any day.  Vista was not worth the effort, and Win 8 offers nothing to make me want to upgrade.

Add in that Win 7 is far more secure than Xp can ever be.  Not an issue if you're not online, but with clickless exploits these days you need all the security you can get for an interweb connected device.

If you are using Xp online, then please don't use an Admin account.  You'll get a great deal of protection by running as a user.  Any exploits that try to install will be blocked due to the account limitations.  You can still right click on an app to run as an admin.  Win 7 certainly handles this in a far more friendly fashion though.


----------



## burglar (27 August 2013)

sydboy007 said:


> ... I'll take Win 7 any day ...




My windows 7 is limp!


----------



## waza1960 (27 August 2013)

> After comparing how easy windows 7 is to network with other PCs at home to getting Xp to play nice, I'll take Win 7 any day. Vista was not worth the effort, and Win 8 offers nothing to make me want to upgrade.
> 
> Add in that Win 7 is far more secure than Xp can ever be. Not an issue if you're not online, but with clickless exploits these days you need all the security you can get for an interweb connected device.
> 
> If you are using Xp online, then please don't use an Admin account. You'll get a great deal of protection by running as a user. Any exploits that try to install will be blocked due to the account limitations. You can still right click on an app to run as an admin. Win 7 certainly handles this in a far more friendly fashion though.




+1


----------



## Julia (27 August 2013)

Country Lad said:


> Yep, wife runs XP and had same problem a few months ago.  She went back to an earlier restore point and it worked OK.  She no longer does Windows or Itunes updates and will throw the laptop away when it develops system problems or it dies.



Yes, I learned a while ago not to do any Windows updates for this very reason, but thought the itunes update would be OK.
Can you tell me the process by which your wife did her successful system restore?  I've attempted it again today and been told it is not possible to restore my computer to that point.
I did:
Start
All Programs
Accessories
System Tools
System Restore
Restore to earlier time
Next
It seems to start off OK but when I come back an hour later, it's as above, can't be done.

When picking a bolded date from the calendar options the furthest back it would go was May.

Any further advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 August 2013)

Julia said:


> Yes, I learned a while ago not to do any Windows updates for this very reason, but thought the itunes update would be OK.
> Can you tell me the process by which your wife did her successful system restore?  I've attempted it again today and been told it is not possible to restore my computer to that point.
> I did:
> Start
> ...




I think the Apple guys like to do whatever they can to make you switch and use compatible hardware, such as Macbooks, iPads etc.  If they can force this upon you through a software update, they will.

When you update your digital music device or phone, it would be far better to buy non-Apple.  Compatibility issues are much less common this way.  Also iPods have terrible sound quality compared to many of the top brands.  Most of these digital music players can't be bought in retail shops in Aus.  You buy them online.  See:  http://compare.anythingbutipod.com/   Cowon and Archos ftw.


----------



## waza1960 (27 August 2013)

Nice try GB. But in my experience anyone who is reluctant to change from XP is extremely unlikely to change from Apple Products. ( too much change)


----------



## Logique (27 August 2013)

Julia said:


> I'm using XP.   Since downloading the latest itunes update, my ipod is no longer recognised when I connect it.
> Have tried doing System Restore back to before the update, but this hasn't cured the problem.
> Can anyone help, please?



You might find something at this Apple help link:  http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1369  Especially items 8. & 11.


----------



## Country Lad (27 August 2013)

Julia said:


> .
> Can you tell me the process by which your wife did her successful system restore?
> 
> I've attempted it again today and been told it is not possible to restore my computer to that point.
> ...




It was quite a while ago but that is what she did. All I can suggest is to try a few restore points (those in bold on the calender).


----------



## johenmo (27 August 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Also iPods have terrible sound quality compared to many of the top brands.  Most of these digital music players can't be bought in retail shops in Aus.  You buy them online.  See:  http://compare.anythingbutipod.com/   Cowon and Archos ftw.




Thanks for the link.  I bought a classic purely because of the storage - 160GB.  I find the variability in the music files themselves to be more of an issue but I haven't tried many non-ipod units.  Need to put the same music files and use the same earphones.


----------



## piggybank (19 February 2014)

Hi,

I purchased a DVD+R (a workshop manual for an Holden Viva) from Ireland last week (via EBay) and I am having problems getting the right software to open the files on the disc. However I am not computer savvy - you see when I was at school we used abacus's to do our maths on - so please excuse me if I don't make much sense!!

The files are VMDK (whatever it means) and I've used the program(s) winrar and vmware player without any joy. Actually just having looked at the image below, I see it is now a VMX file.


​
So if anyone can advise me how I can open the files so I can get to repair a couple of things that have gone wrong recently. Thanking those in advance of their replies - it will be much appreciated

Regards
PB


----------



## So_Cynical (19 February 2014)

piggybank said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased a DVD+R (a workshop manual for an Holden Viva) from Ireland last week (via EBay) and I am having problems getting the right software to open the files on the disc. However I am not computer savvy





A screen shot of the files on the disk mite be helpful...im not sure why any VM software would be required?


----------



## piggybank (19 February 2014)

So_Cynical said:


> A screen shot of the files on the disk mite be helpful...im not sure why any VM software would be required?




Thanks So-Cynical - hopefully this will help?

​
The view above is of what is on the disc via the "E" Drive

​
The view above is what I get when I have double clicked the GM_98-10_WSM on the "E" Drive

Cheers
PB


----------



## cutz (19 February 2014)

piggybank said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased a DVD+R (a workshop manual for an Holden Viva) from Ireland last week (via EBay) and I am having problems getting the right software to open the files on the disc. However I am not computer savvy - you see when I was at school we used abacus's to do our maths on - so please excuse me if I don't make much sense!!




Hi,

Ask the seller and report back to us, the manual for my vehicle uses an exe file to read it, btw just noticed the "read me first" file, have you read it ?

Question I have is why can't I log onto ASF on my laptop ? Ipad works, I recently discovered.


----------



## So_Cynical (19 February 2014)

piggybank said:


> Thanks So-Cynical - hopefully this will help?
> 
> View attachment 56885​
> The view above is of what is on the disc via the "E" Drive
> ...




Sorry Piggy..it looks like its all VM based, have no idea why that would be so...ask the person you bought it from..perhaps the burn was actually corrupt and that's why it wont run.?


----------



## piggybank (20 February 2014)

Hi Cutz & So_ Cynical,

Thanks very much for your replies. However, I was dreading someone saying "get back to the buyer" as I have had a few run in's with them, as they charged me for *2* manuals but I only received one - and that took over a week to get to me - after saying it would only be 3 days maximum. Plus they are based over in Belfast, Northern Ireland and won't give me their landline number. Cutz I read the instructions they sent - but given that I am not computer savvy - I had the wife give it ago but with no success. 

Oh well next time, I will get a car that is covered by the HAYNES workshop manuals. This is what can happen when you buy Korean cars that are rebadged by a Australian company - sorry I meant a former Australian manufacturer.

Regards
PB

P.S. If anyone else can help, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## waza1960 (20 February 2014)

I can probably help VMDK files must be mounted on a virtual drive or converted.You could probably use something like PowerISO to achieve this. If  the file is not too big you can send it to me and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## So_Cynical (20 February 2014)

waza1960 said:


> I can probably help VMDK files must be mounted on a virtual drive or converted.You could probably use something like PowerISO to achieve this. If  the file is not too big you can send it to me and I'll see what I can do.




Ah ok, i think i get the picture now.


----------



## piggybank (4 March 2014)

Hi,

Firstly, I would like to thank all those who responded to my "need for help" as well as apologize for not doing it sooner. I eventually got it to work but it was more to do with luck than skill!!

I am seeking help once again in that I cannot find the search box that should appear on the menu list (I don't know what the real name is?) I have Vista as my operating system and as you will see below I have attached an image to show you what I do have

So it would be much appreciated if you could help me as it is very frustrating not being able to *SEARCH* for something. Thanking those in advance for their replies.

​
Regards
PB


----------



## Logique (21 August 2014)

Is anyone using bulleted lists in MS Word 2013? 

I'm stuck. I can't adjust the indents of the second and subsequent lines in a bullet point, to get the text to line up in a block. 

With earlier versions of Word you do something like: Right Click > Format > Customize, and get the text snapping to a tabbed indent.

With Word 2013, it only seems to allow control of the first line indent.


----------



## skc (21 August 2014)

Logique said:


> Is anyone using bulleted lists in MS Word 2013?
> 
> I'm stuck. I can't adjust the indents of the second and subsequent lines in a bullet point, to get the text to line up in a block.
> 
> ...




http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/word-help/change-bullet-indents-HA102840162.aspx


----------



## SirRumpole (22 August 2014)

Like others here I have a machine running XP SP3 and although I'm happy with it at the moment, there may come a time when I need to upgrade the OS.

I have lots of programs and data installed, and when I've done upgrades before , there are always programs that don't work or have to be reinstalled.

I keep backups of course, but is there a system that allows a "one step"  restore of all my programs and data so that everything works the same as it did under XP without having to re-install programs from the original program CD's ?


----------



## sptrawler (22 August 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> Like others here I have a machine running XP SP3 and although I'm happy with it at the moment, there may come a time when I need to upgrade the OS.
> 
> I have lots of programs and data installed, and when I've done upgrades before , there are always programs that don't work or have to be reinstalled.
> 
> I keep backups of course, but is there a system that allows a "one step"  restore of all my programs and data so that everything works the same as it did under XP without having to re-install programs from the original program CD's ?




I think microsoft provide a free service, to help migrate from xp to newer operating systems.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/en-au/xp/transfer-your-data.aspx

I think they have a few others as well. Anyway best of luck, I am going to have the same proble.:1zhelp:


----------



## SirRumpole (22 August 2014)

sptrawler said:


> I think microsoft provide a free service, to help migrate from xp to newer operating systems.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/en-au/xp/transfer-your-data.aspx
> 
> I think they have a few others as well. Anyway best of luck, I am going to have the same proble.:1zhelp:




Thanks for reply sp, I'll see what Microsoft can offer.

The following quote isn't very encouraging



> To upgrade to Windows 8.1 from Windows Vista or Windows XP, you'll need to install it from a Windows 8.1 DVD and perform a clean installation. *This means you won't be able to keep any files, settings, or programs when you upgrade.*
> 
> Windows 8.1 isn't designed for installation on PCs running Windows Vista or Windows XP, so we strongly recommend you do the following before buying the Windows 8.1 DVD.
> Review system requirements
> ...




So from Microsoft it looks like "tough luck Charlie you have to buy a new computer"


----------



## pixel (22 August 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> I keep backups of course, but* is there a system that allows a "one step"  restore of all my programs and data* so that everything works the same as it did under XP without having to re-install programs from the original program CD's ?




That's unlikely, sorry Sir R 

There is a significant difference between file and folder structures in XP and 7 or 8; for example, XP used to have only one "Program Files" folder, whereas the newer ones have at least two, plus ProgramData.
User data are also structured differently, and most applications had to be modified to deal with those differences - which they do in various ways: Some keep data in subfolders of "myDocuments", while others opted for AppData\Local or Roaming.

Conclusion: I'm afraid you'll have to install the latest program versions one by one, making sure that you pick the release that's specifically adapted to Win 7 or 8/ 8.1. 
I've just gone through the very same process, so I can empathize with you.


----------



## SirRumpole (22 August 2014)

pixel said:


> That's unlikely, sorry Sir R
> 
> There is a significant difference between file and folder structures in XP and 7 or 8; for example, XP used to have only one "Program Files" folder, whereas the newer ones have at least two, plus ProgramData.
> User data are also structured differently, and most applications had to be modified to deal with those differences - which they do in various ways: Some keep data in subfolders of "myDocuments", while others opted for AppData\Local or Roaming.
> ...




That is bad news pixel, but I feared as much. My Office 2003 does what I want so I see no reason why I should buy the latest version. I'll keep running with what I have untill it doesn't run any more.


----------



## Julia (22 August 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> That is bad news pixel, but I feared as much. My Office 2003 does what I want so I see no reason why I should buy the latest version. I'll keep running with what I have untill it doesn't run any more.



My conclusion also.  However, I know it will take me a while to get used to a new system so think it might be best to get a notebook with 8.1 on it in the meantime.

pixel, you're obviously computer savvy:  how long did it take you to feel at home with the new os?
(thinking it will take me longer).

A couple of  very useful features I have with XP are the Camera and Scanner Wizard, and a screenshot function "Winsnap" which is terrific.  Do you know if they would be transferrable or able to be accessed from some other source to work with 8.1?


----------



## SirRumpole (22 August 2014)

Julia said:


> My conclusion also.  However, I know it will take me a while to get used to a new system so think it might be best to get a notebook with 8.1 on it in the meantime.
> 
> pixel, you're obviously computer savvy:  how long did it take you to feel at home with the new os?
> (thinking it will take me longer).
> ...




Pardon if I try to answer a question not addressed to me. If you have installation discs for you camera and scanner you should be able to reinstall them on your notebook.

Alternatively, just plug your devices in to the new notebook and let 8.1 detect them and install the software.

I have an old laptop running 8.1 and I just plugged a webcam into it, and in about a minute it was installed and working with no intervention by me.

I'm sure that if you took your camera and scanner to the computer store and said "I want these running before I buy the notebook" , the staff there would be happy to oblige.


----------



## pixel (22 August 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> That is bad news pixel, but I feared as much. My Office 2003 does what I want so I see no reason why I should buy the latest version. I'll keep running with what I have untill it doesn't run any more.




That's not a problem, Sir R

You will have the disks for Office 2003, or at least the code that proves your being properly licensed. With that, you can definitely install Office 2003 on the new platform. I did the same, except that I had 2007; Micro$oft asked me on one occasion whether I'd want to buy the upgrade to 2010 or their latest 2013. I sad No thanks, and they haven't bothered me again.

*Warning:* If you have some older applications that run in Excel 2003 or 2007, *do not upgrade to 2013 or 365! They may no longer work.* I found several of mine corrupted the work files because the latest release is no longer fully backwards-compatible.

Back to your original question: Older applications can still be installed on the Windows 7 and 8 platform; but generally, it has to be done individually, app by app, from the original disk or by downloading the appropriate installation file from the respective websites. I even managed to reinstall a stand-alone version of Office 97 (that is last century, *19*97!)  on my 64-bit Windows 8.1 machine. Works perfectly, even with macros and Internet connections


----------



## Julia (22 August 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> Pardon if I try to answer a question not addressed to me. If you have installation discs for you camera and scanner you should be able to reinstall them on your notebook.
> 
> Alternatively, just plug your devices in to the new notebook and let 8.1 detect them and install the software.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the thought, Rumpole.  And yes, an actual device will be picked up easily by the computer.
The Scanner/Camera Wizard and Winsnap are downloads that are much superior to any other scanning or screen capture feature I've had on any computer.  Both were downloaded subsequently.  Might be possible to transfer them to 8.1 or find the download again if it's still available.


----------



## pixel (22 August 2014)

Julia said:


> Thanks for the thought, Rumpole.  And yes, an actual device will be picked up easily by the computer.
> The Scanner/Camera Wizard and Winsnap are downloads that are much superior to any other scanning or screen capture feature I've had on any computer.  Both were downloaded subsequently.  Might be possible to transfer them to 8.1 or find the download again if it's still available.




If you're after Winsnap, look no further than here: http://www.ntwind.com/software/winsnap.html
That's the version for Vista, Win 7 and 8, including a 64-bit adaptation.
(I haven't actually used it yet because I didn't know it existed. All my snapshots were done with Alt-PrtScrn and Paint or PhotoEditor. Thanks for mentioning this product here. Should make life much easier for me.  )


----------



## pixel (22 August 2014)

Thanks again, Julia, for mentioning the WinSnap program.
I have downloaded and installed the trial version. Couldn't be easier. The defaults are fine, and a little personalisation is easy to do; just look around and fiddle with Options and Advanced setting. I like it 





I guess I can just about afford the 30 bucks for a license and get rid of the watermark.


----------



## So_Cynical (23 August 2014)

pixel said:


> Thanks again, Julia, for mentioning the WinSnap program.
> I have downloaded and installed the trial version. Couldn't be easier. The defaults are fine, and a little personalisation is easy to do; just look around and fiddle with Options and Advanced setting. I like it
> 
> View attachment 59151
> ...




Why winsnap when you can use the free windows snipping tool...only works on W7 and up.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-AU/windows7/products/features/snipping-tool

Capture any part of your screen and highlight or do simple edits before saving as any sort of picture file you want.


----------



## Julia (23 August 2014)

pixel said:


> If you're after Winsnap, look no further than here: http://www.ntwind.com/software/winsnap.html
> That's the version for Vista, Win 7 and 8, including a 64-bit adaptation.
> (I haven't actually used it yet because I didn't know it existed. All my snapshots were done with Alt-PrtScrn and Paint or PhotoEditor. Thanks for mentioning this product here. Should make life much easier for me.  )



Glad it's useful, pixel.   I tried lots of others before finding this.  The Scanner and Camera wizard which I think came originally with XP is quick and clear.
The latest printer I bought, Epson, has a scanner function.  It's tedious, slow and gives a poor result.


----------



## pixel (23 August 2014)

So_Cynical said:


> Why winsnap when you can use the free windows snipping tool...only works on W7 and up.
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-AU/windows7/products/features/snipping-tool
> 
> Capture any part of your screen and highlight or do simple edits before saving as any sort of picture file you want.




Thanks S_C;
that's probably a good alternative - just not for me.
Being M$, it starts with Silverlight, which I have uninstalled  I prefer Adobe, Mozilla, and similar independents.
(I don't like Google either.)


----------



## Logique (23 August 2014)

Agree about the Windows 7 and above Snipping Tool, it works fine for me.

Another  alternative is Gadwin Printscreen, it's freeware, I've used and like it:  http://download.cnet.com/Gadwin-PrintScreen/3000-2094_4-10123018.html


----------



## Logique (23 August 2014)

skc said:


> http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/word-help/change-bullet-indents-HA102840162.aspx



Thanks skc, that did it.

Must admit, at times I do find myself yearning for the old Office 2003 programs. I guess I'll get used to the 2013 versions eventually. But I don't have to like it.


----------



## DB008 (23 August 2014)

For screenshots for Windows, I would recommend 'Snagit' - http://www.techsmith.com/snagit.html

For screenshots for Mac, I use 'Littlesnapper' - now called Ember.

Apple also have their built-in screen-grab by simply pressing CMD+Shift+3 http://support.apple.com/kb/ht5775


----------



## SirRumpole (23 August 2014)

DB008 said:


> For screenshots for Windows, I would recommend 'Snagit' - http://www.techsmith.com/snagit.html
> 
> For screenshots for Mac, I use 'Littlesnapper' - now called Ember.
> 
> Apple also have their built-in screen-grab by simply pressing CMD+Shift+3 http://support.apple.com/kb/ht5775




I used a program called "ScreenHunter" which was quite good, otherwise [Shift][PrtScrn] did the job.


----------



## pixel (23 August 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> I used a program called "ScreenHunter" which was quite good, otherwise [Shift][PrtScrn] did the job.




Shift/PrtScr or Alt/PrtScr do work; the snap the entire screen or wondow respectively. But you rarely want to post the entire screen - or even three, if you happen to have more than one monitor connected.
Also, Forum posts can only be enhanced by uploaded files, not an image directly from the Clipboard. So you need a program to edit the snapshot. Paint or any Picture Editor will do, but neither includes the initial capture.


----------



## piggybank (21 December 2014)

*Computer Problem - Pro PC Cleaner*

Hi,

Yes I have got this on my computer now and it appears who can only remove it is is going via the administrator which I have never used (and wouldn't know how to). Can anyone give this old man some help in removing this pain!! 





Cheers
PB


----------



## Joe Blow (21 December 2014)

*Re: Computer Problem - Pro PC Cleaner*



piggybank said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes I have got this on my computer now and it appears who can only remove it is is going via the administrator which I have never used (and wouldn't know how to). Can anyone give this old man some help in removing this pain!!
> 
> ...




Hi PB,

Here's a YouTube tutorial that claims to show you how to completely remove Pro PC Cleaner. I hope it helps.


----------



## Logique (5 June 2015)

Windows 10 upgrade. Any thoughts?

Once I got to thinking about the offered upgrade, it could potentially be chaotic to a Win 7 Home Premium system. 

I'll be creating a Restore Point that's for sure.


----------



## SirRumpole (5 June 2015)

Logique said:


> Windows 10 upgrade. Any thoughts?
> 
> Once I got to thinking about the offered upgrade, it could potentially be chaotic to a Win 7 Home Premium system.
> 
> I'll be creating a Restore Point that's for sure.




I've just got everything working under 8.1 and I have no desire to go to another system that may not work as I'm used to.


----------



## sydboy007 (5 June 2015)

Havng multiple PCs I'll definitely upgrade one and see how I go with Win X.  From reviews of the preview releases it seems MS has relearned their experience of the Vista and Win 8 debacles.

If things work as seemlesly as MS is saying in their PR, I think Win X should be a pretty solid contender against the Mac OS and allow MS to target the mobile and tablet space more effectively.


----------



## pixel (5 June 2015)

Logique said:


> Windows 10 upgrade. Any thoughts?
> 
> Once I got to thinking about the offered upgrade, it could potentially be chaotic to a Win 7 Home Premium system.
> 
> I'll be creating a Restore Point that's for sure.




Luckily, I have an 8.1 box as well; My plan is, I'll keep Win 7 as my main Production machine and upgrade the 8.1 box to 10. Using that as backup/ Beta machine, I'll be able to trade unaffected by any newfangled add-ons that I most likely won't need, while being able to check out what's new by parallel testing.

I did browse the Windows 10 pages at M$ website and suggest you thoroughly study the section where it explains which features will be turned off/ applications uninstalled without you getting any say in it. They don't even name which apps that might be, only stating that some apps that are not ready for Win 10 will be killed-off. That could include Firefox, Thunderbird, Iress, ... each of which being a deal breaker for me.


----------



## MrBurns (5 June 2015)

*Re: Computer Problem - Pro PC Cleaner*



piggybank said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes I have got this on my computer now and it appears who can only remove it is is going via the administrator which I have never used (and wouldn't know how to). Can anyone give this old man some help in removing this pain!!
> 
> ...




Try this, take the free one  - 

http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html


----------



## Logique (5 June 2015)

pixel said:


> ...the section where it explains which features will be turned off/ applications uninstalled without you getting any say in it. They don't even name which apps that might be, only stating that some apps that are not ready for Win 10 will be killed-off....



Yes exactly, it's alarming. 

I might let others be the beta testers on this one.


----------



## Logique (13 June 2015)

Joe, 

ASF is making my Chrome browser crash. It's fine on IE.  

Trying to figure out why, I'll check my browser permissions and extensions.


----------



## Joe Blow (13 June 2015)

Logique said:


> Joe,
> 
> ASF is making my Chrome browser crash. It's fine on IE.
> 
> Trying to figure out why, I'll check my browser permissions and extensions.




Logique, I usually use Firefox but I just tested ASF on Chrome and didn't experience any issues. Try resetting  Chrome's settings to the default ("Reset Settings" in "Advanced Settings") and see if that solves the problem.

If anyone else is experiencing a similar issue while using Chrome, please let me know.


----------



## SirRumpole (13 June 2015)

Joe Blow said:


> Logique, I usually use Firefox but I just tested ASF on Chrome and didn't experience any issues. Try resetting  Chrome's settings to the default ("Reset Settings" in "Advanced Settings") and see if that solves the problem.
> 
> If anyone else is experiencing a similar issue while using Chrome, please let me know.




Have accessed this site on a tablet using Chrome with no problems


----------



## IrishDigger (13 June 2015)

pixel said:


> >>..........I did browse the Windows 10 pages at M$ website and suggest you thoroughly study the section where it explains which features will be turned off/ applications uninstalled without you getting any say in it. They don't even name which apps that might be, only stating that some apps that are not ready for Win 10 will be killed-off. That could include Firefox, Thunderbird, Iress, ... each of which being a deal breaker for me.




Firefox!!! - I'm not going to chance it; I'll stay with my Windows 7 Home Premium.


----------



## Logique (14 June 2015)

Joe Blow said:


> Logique, I usually use Firefox but I just tested ASF on Chrome and didn't experience any issues. Try resetting  Chrome's settings to the default ("Reset Settings" in "Advanced Settings") and see if that solves the problem....



Thanks Joe, that worked, so it narrows it down to the browser settings on my local computer.


----------



## Tisme (14 June 2015)

Logique said:


> Thanks Joe, that worked, so it narrows it down to the browser settings on my local computer.




disable extensions
delete browsing data
delete browser cache
disable "Allow in incognito"


----------



## piggybank (14 July 2015)

*Computer Problem(s) - Google Chrome (Your Help Would Be Much Appreciated)*

Hi,

Please take it easy with me as I'm not computer literate. 

Yesterday it appears my computer was compromised which resulted in my bookmarks being lost (forever I presume) which will take a long time to replace them. I was wondering if anybody here would know if it is possible to retrieve them? I sent a email to Chrome but as yet I haven't received a reply. I also went on their own forum and placed a post looking for help but no reply again.

There are a couple of things that I noticed that looked suspicious as can be seen in the images provided. The first one which shows Person 1 & 2 that I have never seen previously (going via the settings tab).




And secondly, a tab (I think that is what it is called in computer language) positioned next to the 3 tabs that are always positioned there on the Chrome interface.




As I said before it would be much appreciated if someone(s) could put me back on he right track 

Btw, to try and avoid losing my bookmarks again, is it possible to copy them to a USB stick?

Regards
PB


----------



## sydboy007 (14 July 2015)

*Re: Computer Problem(s) - Google Chrome (Your Help Would Be Much Appreciated)*



piggybank said:


> Btw, to try and avoid losing my bookmarks again, is it possible to copy them to a USB stick?
> 
> Regards
> PB




For chrome

ctrl + shift + o

that will open the bookmark manager

click on organise and bottom option of the menu will be export bookmarks to html file

Not sure if you had chrome linked with your google account?  if you did your bookmarks may have been synced onto the google servers.  I'm not sure if they keep a backup of bookmarks you've deleted.

click on the menu button in chrome - top right side looks like 3 parallel lines

hopefully you see something like this below




if sync isn't active then google likely wont have any backup of your bookmarks


----------



## Tisme (14 July 2015)

Yesterday all my computers began stalling on the ASF forum when in Explorer. Using Chrome the site works fine.

piggybank, there are many free apps that recover your anything. 

Once you have rolled back or recovered what you want, install Hitman and pay the subscription. Also install Microsoft essentials if you haven't done so already.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (14 July 2015)

*Re: Computer Problem(s) - Google Chrome (Your Help Would Be Much Appreciated)*

woops nevermind, delete this post


----------



## So_Cynical (14 July 2015)

*Re: Computer Problem(s) - Google Chrome (Your Help Would Be Much Appreciated)*



piggybank said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please take it easy with me as I'm not computer literate.
> 
> ...




That "tab" is (i think) showing you who is logged into chrome on your PC, not who is logged into your Gmail - Google account...i would suggest logging out as person2 - whatever and logging in as "you", this will restore all your bookmarks.

Google only started this chrome login rubbish 6 months ago, i think its silly.


----------



## Logique (15 July 2015)

Piggybank,

as So Cynical says, assuming you are _not_ "Person 2", try logging out, then back in as yourself. See if your bookmarks are there now.

Yes you can export your bookmarks as a HTML file.  In Chrome: Bookmarks > Bookmark Manager > Organize > Export to HTML


----------



## piggybank (22 July 2015)

Hi,

Sorry for the belated "*thank you*" to those who took time out of their busy schedule to help me with my Chrome issues. 

I unfortunately didn't get my bookmarks back However, I have got most of them (200 sites so far) replaced now, so I should be back to normal by the end of the week. At least I have backed up most of my info & data now, so if something does go kaput I won't have to waste so much time getting items loaded up onto a computer.

Thanks once again...

Piggy


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 September 2015)

My keyboard's gone weird.

" is now @ and vice versa.  Also the # £ keys ...

Have read about different international keyboard styles but resetting to Au or US doesn't seem to help.

Anyone had this?


----------



## pixel (28 September 2015)

Gringotts Bank said:


> My keyboard's gone weird.
> 
> " is now @ and vice versa.  Also the # £ keys ...
> 
> ...




It's apparently quite common; Google reports several incidents.
One frequent cause is quoted as the left Shift and Alt keys pressed together, quite accidentally.
If that applies to you, follow https://gundersen.net/keyboard-language-suddenly-changing/

If that's not it, check these answers: https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=5KUIVqyPPMT6mQWEyYPAAQ


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 September 2015)

pixel said:


> It's apparently quite common; Google reports several incidents.
> One frequent cause is quoted as the left Shift and Alt keys pressed together, quite accidentally.
> If that applies to you, follow https://gundersen.net/keyboard-language-suddenly-changing/
> 
> If that's not it, check these answers: https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=5KUIVqyPPMT6mQWEyYPAAQ




SHIFT + ALT.

Quickest solution ever - thanks!


----------



## SirRumpole (30 September 2015)

Hi All,

When browsing this site I get unsolicited ads playing on my speakers. I can't see how to stop them.

I think my browser has been hijacked.

What can I do ?


----------



## MrBurns (30 September 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When browsing this site I get unsolicited ads playing on my speakers. I can't see how to stop them.
> 
> ...




What browser are you using ?
Try Google Chrome and see if it still happens.

https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95346?hl=en


----------



## SirRumpole (30 September 2015)

MrBurns said:


> What browser are you using ?
> Try Google Chrome and see if it still happens.
> 
> https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95346?hl=en




I'm using Firefox. I have tried Chrome but it didn't do some things I wanted.


----------



## Joe Blow (30 September 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When browsing this site I get unsolicited ads playing on my speakers. I can't see how to stop them.
> 
> ...




Hi SirR, your browser must have been hijacked or you may have a malware issue as I can assure you that ASF would never have ads that played audio by default. I can't stand them and would never permit them here.

As MrBurns suggested, try using ASF with other browsers and see if that confirms that you have an issue with your usual browser.

A useful article here about browser hijacking: http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2015/07/how-to-survive-a-browser-hijack/


----------



## SirRumpole (30 September 2015)

Joe Blow said:


> Hi SirR, your browser must have been hijacked or you may have a malware issue as I can assure you that ASF would never have ads that played audio by default. I can't stand them and would never permit them here.
> 
> As MrBurns suggested, try using ASF with other browsers and see if that confirms that you have an issue with your usual browser.
> 
> A useful article here about browser hijacking: http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2015/07/how-to-survive-a-browser-hijack/




Thanks for the link Joe, I'll have a read


----------



## MrBurns (30 September 2015)

I seem to recall this was ok, you might have to try a few, malware is a swine of a thing to get rid of sometimes.

https://www.malwarebytes.org/antimalware/


----------



## SirRumpole (30 September 2015)

MrBurns said:


> I seem to recall this was ok, you might have to try a few, malware is a swine of a thing to get rid of sometimes.
> 
> https://www.malwarebytes.org/antimalware/




Thanks MrBurns


----------



## Logique (30 September 2015)

Sir R

The audio-vis ads don't happen here, using Chome browser. 

After you've cleaned out any malware, you could try a product such as:

Adblock Plus
http://adblockplus.org/

But enter ASF to the exceptions list, 'cos Joe needs the advertising revenue.


----------



## Tisme (30 September 2015)

my recommendation is to run "Hitman Pro" 30 day trial version and see if that works.


----------



## SirRumpole (30 September 2015)

I got rid of a couple of programs that I don't recall installing and that seems to have worked for now.

Sometimes stuff like "mystartsearch" or "delta-homes" keep installing themselves and I have to delete them from the Firefox config file.


----------



## Tisme (30 September 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> I got rid of a couple of programs that I don't recall installing and that seems to have worked for now.
> 
> Sometimes stuff like "mystartsearch" or "delta-homes" keep installing themselves and I have to delete them from the Firefox config file.




get rid of Bing if it's running, Yahoo toolbar, block popups, stop watching Redtube when not in "In Private" browsing mode for goodness sakes and you can set up a list of block sites in you Mozilla platform.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (12 May 2016)

Anyone use Yahoo mail?

I get re-directed to the log in page.  Not a browser issue.  Help.


----------



## noco (12 May 2016)

I am getting a freeze on my ASF site at various times...No other site has been affected ...only ASF.

It comes up with CONTINUE.....DEBUG.....OR.....STOP SCRIPT.

Is anyone else experienced this problem?


----------



## Tisme (12 May 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Anyone use Yahoo mail?
> 
> I get re-directed to the log in page.  Not a browser issue.  Help.





You tried the free trial version of Malware Bytes?


----------



## Tisme (12 May 2016)

noco said:


> I am getting a freeze on my ASF site at various times...No other site has been affected ...only ASF.
> 
> It comes up with CONTINUE.....DEBUG.....OR.....STOP SCRIPT.
> 
> Is anyone else experienced this problem?




Do you have Windows Essentials loaded free from Microsoft?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (12 May 2016)

Tisme said:


> You tried the free trial version of Malware Bytes?




Yes thanks, but found nothing.  After running a heap of scans, turns out I can gain access if Adblockplus is disabled.  So I guess Yahoo are experimenting.  Only took me two hours of fiddling, so that's a relief in a way.


----------



## noco (12 May 2016)

Tisme said:


> Do you have Windows Essentials loaded free from Microsoft?




No I do not have Windows Essentials.

I use OMNI which has been good for the last 12 months......This problem started about a week ago......

ASF is the only program affected.....It will be OK for a couple of minutes before it freezes.


----------



## qldfrog (12 May 2016)

based on symptom , a script going wild; the trouble is that script seems specific to you as no one else seems to experience this issue;
Could be any add  poping up => usually slightly targetted to you;
Which browser are you using? and do you have adds on like Add Block Plus or similar?;
Lastly is asf the only page open?


----------



## pixel (12 May 2016)

qldfrog said:


> based on symptom , a script going wild; the trouble is that script seems specific to you as no one else seems to experience this issue;
> Could be any add  poping up => usually slightly targetted to you;
> Which browser are you using? and do you have adds on like Add Block Plus or similar?;
> Lastly is asf the only page open?




FWIW, I use Firefox with AdBlocker, and I enter ASF via https://www.aussiestockforums.com/
For a while, I had been using https://... and that started to misbehave a few days ago. Deleting the "S" made all the difference.

In regard to yahoo and Mail, yes, I maintain a number of yahoo.com.au addy accounts, separated by personal, family business, volunteer work, etc. I don't usually access them via Yahoo Mail, but have pooled them all in Mozilla Thunderbird. That program scans all my addresses regularly and presents everything in one location. No hassle and no need to log in with different "hats" every time I want to check if news has arrived.


----------



## Logique (14 October 2016)

Those with nVidia GeForce graphics cards will be in process of a driver update.

But this time, users are being asked to log in with an email or Google/Facebook to get access to GeForce Experience...seriously?  A bit rich if you ask me.

As long as I know a new driver is out, why wouldn't I just bypass GeF Ex and just go direct to the nVidia site downloads (as I did this time)!  But that may be the hitch, nVidia mightn't necessarily tell you you're out of date.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (17 November 2016)

My CPU is always at 70+% even when idle.

Can anyone tell me what this is?


----------



## SirRumpole (17 November 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> My CPU is always at 70+% even when idle.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what this is?
> 
> View attachment 68823




System processes are programs that your computer runs in the background to do housekeeping, like downloading system updates. Look at the task manager and see what process is using a large percentage of CPU, then do an Internet search for that process to find out what it's doing.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (17 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> System processes are programs that your computer runs in the background to do housekeeping, like downloading system updates. Look at the task manager and see what process is using a large percentage of CPU, then do an Internet search for that process to find out what it's doing.




I'm already using something more detailed than task manager and I still can't find out what it is because it's nowhere on Google, hence the question.


----------



## SirRumpole (17 November 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I'm already using something more detailed than task manager and I still can't find out what it is because it's nowhere on Google, hence the question.




Maybe this will help

https://social.technet.microsoft.co...ilization-by-system-process?forum=w7itproperf


----------



## Gringotts Bank (17 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Maybe this will help
> 
> https://social.technet.microsoft.co...ilization-by-system-process?forum=w7itproperf




Thanks.

Looks like the [system process] might be the same as 'system idle process' which is supposed to use up the CPU when idle.... or something like that.  It won't allow me to stop the process.


----------



## Bill M (27 November 2016)

This morning I powered up the main PC and went to go online via wi-fi as I have been doing for the last year. I had a yellow tag on the wi-fi signal indicating a problem. I powered on and off the PC and modem, nothing. Then I set up another modem and connected the pc to it and it worked.

The error I was getting was "The DNS server isn't working" so I looked it up on google whilst connected to the other modem.

One website said to go into properties of the connection and change the dns setting from auto detect to 
8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
click validate and restart the pc.

Did that and now all is fine again.

My question is, how did this happen and why? I didn't touch anything. Why did it work ok on auto before and now had to be changed. If I wasn't home I would have had to call in a tech to fix it as my wife wouldn't be able to do it. So anyone know enough about what all this was about?

Thanks.


----------



## SirRumpole (27 November 2016)

Bill M said:


> This morning I powered up the main PC and went to go online via wi-fi as I have been doing for the last year. I had a yellow tag on the wi-fi signal indicating a problem. I powered on and off the PC and modem, nothing. Then I set up another modem and connected the pc to it and it worked.
> 
> The error I was getting was "The DNS server isn't working" so I looked it up on google whilst connected to the other modem.
> 
> ...




Modems , like other electronic devices can sometimes have an internal snafu. It happens. If another modem works then you could probably assume that the original one had an issue. Maybe it over heated or an internal component failed.


----------



## Bill M (27 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Modems , like other electronic devices can sometimes have an internal snafu. It happens. If another modem works then you could probably assume that the original one had an issue. Maybe it over heated or an internal component failed.




The thing was that all the other household devices were working as usual but no, not the PC. I think those new dns codes fixed it. I just can't understand why it happened now and why other devices were not affected. I guess I'm a little peeved that I wasted 2 hours getting on top of it. I thought all of this might have been corrected automatically, like updates and driver updates but I was wrong.


----------



## pixel (27 November 2016)

Bill M said:


> The thing was that all the other household devices were working as usual but no, not the PC. I think those new dns codes fixed it. I just can't understand why it happened now and why other devices were not affected. I guess I'm a little peeved that I wasted 2 hours getting on top of it. *I thought all of this might have been corrected automatically, like updates and driver updates *but I was wrong.




Normally, a hiccup would've been automatically corrected, but what is a poor little modem going to use as data source for an update if the link to Base HQ is broken?
Locating and fixing the cause of rare or temporary malfunctions is all part of the game; I wouldn't call it wasted time. You should be happy that you managed to solve it on your own, saving money and inconvenience associated with calling an external computer guru. Nor should you hold it against the modem, let alone your wife, that someone less resourceful than you - in this case - might have had to call the repair man. It's no different to what they'd do if the fridge, dishwasher, or car wouldn't want to start.


----------



## Craton (27 November 2016)

Bill M said:


> The thing was that all the other household devices were working as usual but no, not the PC. I think those new dns codes fixed it. I just can't understand why it happened now and why other devices were not affected. I guess I'm a little peeved that I wasted 2 hours getting on top of it. I thought all of this might have been corrected automatically, like updates and driver updates but I was wrong.




Hi Bill,

Yes, it can be frustrating but such is life in the ubiqitious internet connected way of things.
Am assuming your running Windows boxen. Also, am assuming when you say WiFi you mean a WiFi modem/router and not a 3G/4G wireless dongle, i.e. connect via a mobile phone network.

Why did this occur to one machine only?
So from the error reported, I gather that the PC couldn't communicate/connect with the WiFi device.

Too many varibles (settings) to list and without knowing specifically how the wireless adapter is setup (e.g. static or dynamic IP) and other settings, here's a few things that I do first up.

Did you try to "ping" the modem/router (WiFi)?

Did you open a CMD prompt and run "ipconfig /renew"?

Sometimes the actual wireless adapter may be on the friz and will only show the impending failure intermittently.

Oh, another thing I'd do is make sure ALL the devices connected to WiFi (including phones, tablets etc) are off then reboot the WiFi device and try again. 

Failing all that I'd run Diagnose via right clicking on the network adapter giving the problem.

Agree with you, unless hardware failure is the issue, if it worked before there should be no reason for it not to work again without having to alter settings and whatnot hence, gaining the inherent frustration. That's why I start with the ping and ipconfig /renew to ascertain connectivity. 

Main thing though, you've got it sorted.

Edit:
Wanted to mention too that perhaps this may be a known issue with the WiFi device and there might be a firmware update available.


----------



## Bill M (28 November 2016)

Craton said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> Yes, it can be frustrating but such is life in the ubiqitious internet connected way of things.
> Am assuming your running Windows boxen. Also, am assuming when you say WiFi you mean a WiFi modem/router and not a 3G/4G wireless dongle, i.e. connect via a mobile phone network




Hi Craton, I am running Windows 10 on a PC and I connect to a wi-fi modem/router. I do this because I am too far from the phone line and I do not want to run a cable through the kitchen.




> Too many varibles (settings) to list and without knowing specifically how the wireless adapter is setup (e.g. static or dynamic IP) and other settings, here's a few things that I do first up.




It's Telstra ADSL 2+. I think it is dynamic IP but I am not sure.



> Did you try to "ping" the modem/router (WiFi)?



No I didn't, not sure how to do that. I was getting nothing from the internet.



> Did you open a CMD prompt and run "ipconfig /renew"?



No, I do not know how to do this.



> Sometimes the actual wireless adapter may be on the friz and will only show the impending failure intermittently.




I thought that could be the case too.



> Oh, another thing I'd do is make sure ALL the devices connected to WiFi (including phones, tablets etc) are off then reboot the WiFi device and try again.



I will try that next time, thanks.



> Failing all that I'd run Diagnose via right clicking on the network adapter giving the problem.



I did that and it said "the dns server isn't responding". Now that it is working it says no problems found.

Edit:


> Wanted to mention too that perhaps this may be a known issue with the WiFi device and there might be a firmware update available



I did this just now and yes it seemed to update the driver for the adapter. Then I decided to go back to the dns settings and do it via auto again. Turned the machine off and on and it is working fine again.

Is there any problems connecting to googles dns server settings? That's where I had them set at before and it seemed to work fine? thanks again.


----------



## luutzu (28 November 2016)

Bill M said:


> Hi Craton, I am running Windows 10 on a PC and I connect to a wi-fi modem/router. I do this because I am too far from the phone line and I do not want to run a cable through the kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's how our spy agencies hack into your computer so it could track your browsing history. We tend to get some disruption on the initial hack. You think I'm joking, right? 

The other issue could be your ADSL. I used to be on one and internet gets cut off everytime the phone rang. Then comes back up after half hour.

I call them up often that I know their entire procedures. It never really solve anything as the net tend to get back online all by itself. so all that DNS and config stuff doesn't really do much.

If available in your area, maybe time to switch over to cable internet. There's always cheaper packages every couple of years, and they would install it for you for free if you switch over to them for two years.


----------



## Craton (28 November 2016)

Bill M said:


> Hi Craton, I am running Windows 10 on a PC and I connect to a wi-fi modem/router. I do this because I am too far from the phone line and I do not want to run a cable through the kitchen.




Nothing wrong with using WiFi, just adds to the level of complexity and learning curves. 



> It's Telstra ADSL 2+. I think it is dynamic IP but I am not sure.



Telstra/BigPond is usually dynamic IP, it'll cost $10 per month for static from memory.
Some ISP's supply static IP for free as part of the service.



> No I didn't, not sure how to do that. I was getting nothing from the internet.
> 
> No, I do not know how to do this.




Ok, so with Win 10, in the Search Windows box (next to the Start button) type cmd, you will see the Command Prompt. If you should you ever need to, Right click it and select Run as administrator. 

Another way is: press the Windows key + r, type cmd and the Command Prompt will open.

For ping, in the cmd prompt type the following, yes, include the space: ping 255.255.255.255
Where 255.255.255.255 equals the IP address of the device you are trying to ping. Usually 10.0.0.138 for a Telstra/BigPond device. Check under the device or the manual/user guide for the correct IP address.

Type ping /? to list other ping options.

For ipconfig, in the cmd prompt type the following: ipconfig /renew

Type ipconfig /? for a list of options. For DNS issues try: ipconfig /flushdns



> I thought that could be the case too.
> 
> I will try that next time, thanks.
> 
> ...




FYI Bill, a driver is different to firmware.
Good that the adapter on your PC is now up-to-date. Always a good thing to keep all mainboard and device drivers up-to-date as these are meant to fix know bugs and issues.

To determine what firmware version the router is using, you'd need to access the router. Via a web browser type in the IP address of the router and you should be greeted with a login window. Again, check the manual for your device for login details. I strongly advise to change the default password ASAP.



> Is there any problems connecting to googles dns server settings? That's where I had them set at before and it seemed to work fine? thanks again.




Usually, you'd use the DNS servers supplied by your ISP, these can be different pending which part of the country you're in and varies from ISP to ISP.

Rule of thumb is to put the DNS server IP addresses into the modem/router.

For Telstra/BigPond from here: https://crowdsupport.telstra.com.au...KB/How-To-Check-Your-DNS-Settings/ta-p/181966

_DNS settings for accessing BigPond:

State 	Primary DNS Server IP Address 	Secondary DNS Server IP Address
NSW 	61.9.194.49 	61.9.195.193
Victoria 	61.9.133.193 	61.9.134.49
Queensland 	61.9.211.33 	61.9.211.1
Tasmania 	61.9.188.33 	61.9.134.49
ACT 	61.9.207.1 	61.9.195.193
South Australia, Northern Territory 	61.9.226.33 	61.9.194.49
Western Australia 	61.9.242.33 	61.9.226.33_


Righto, cheers Bill glad to be of some help mate.


----------



## Tisme (28 November 2016)

Too much thought and not enough faithlessness in the likes of Telstra I reckon.

WiFi connection icon with yellow gotcha warning is pretty much always the service provider. By the time you run around replicating solutions spewed from useless cybertits who invariably plagiarize an original useless tit, the problem has probably fixed itself, but because you changed out hardware and pissfarted with router settings we shout eureka and land plaudits on the Google wannabe techspurts.

The second most common cause is a secondary switch/router combo deciding to play confusion games = throw it out and get a plain old gigabit switch from netgear or similar, without any router capability.

Thirdly if all else fails, delete the connection from your laptop/pc and press the WPS button on the router modem. It will magically make a connection and thump in the password too.


----------



## Craton (28 November 2016)

Tisme said:


> Too much thought and not enough faithlessness in the likes of Telstra I reckon.
> 
> WiFi connection icon with yellow gotcha warning is pretty much always the service provider. By the time you run around replicating solutions spewed from useless cybertits who invariably plagiarize an original useless tit, the problem has probably fixed itself, but because you changed out hardware and pissfarted with router settings we shout eureka and land plaudits on the Google wannabe techspurts.
> 
> ...




Hmm, me thinks Tisme has just jumped onboard without reading all the posts?



Bill M said:


> The thing was that all the other household devices were working as usual but no, not the PC.




Firstly,
Bill's other devices had no issues connecting so one can hardly blame the big T for Bill's PC issue.

Yes, connection issues will make/cause us d!ck around with settings hence the use of ping and ipconfig in the first instance, just to narrow down what the issue could be.

Your 2nd option may be beyond the realm of most users knowledge of networking, e.g. subnets, DHCP etc.

Thirdly, WPS is known to be vulnerable to both online and offfline brute force attacks and it is recommended to turn this function off.

Without knowing Bill's precise network setup (and how it is configured), we can only speculate on what "exactly" was causing the issue. Jeez, it could even have been "something" interfering with or blocking the WiFi signal between the WiFi modem/router and that particular PC.


----------



## Tisme (28 November 2016)

Craton said:


> Hmm, me thinks Tisme has just jumped onboard without reading all the posts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm not going to argue the toss. You may well be correct, but (probably like you) I do this kind of stuff every day with commercial installs etc. 

I can't say I have ever had an attack on any of my installs, open pipes, PC nuisanceware, etc. It is always apps playing up, ISP etc and mostly poor quality signal that after amplification via the routers is still just an amplified poor signal that the computer sees as crap and flags bad reception with the yellow alert, even though it will still show connected on many occasions.

Been on the domestic net since 1992


----------



## Gringotts Bank (5 December 2016)

Whenever I use CCleaner (I assume everyone uses something similar), the first 5 minutes it's deleting hundreds of IE .gif and .xml files, and I want to know what they are and why they're there.  I haven't used IE on this PC and I have updates disabled, so where are they coming from?


----------



## MrBurns (5 December 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Whenever I use CCleaner (I assume everyone uses something similar), the first 5 minutes it's deleting hundreds of IE .gif and .xml files, and I want to know what they are and why they're there.  I haven't used IE on this PC and I have updates disabled, so where are they coming from?




The first 5 minutes ? It takes just a few seconds when I use it.

How often do you use it? It might be your settings.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (5 December 2016)

MrBurns said:


> The first 5 minutes ? It takes just a few seconds when I use it.
> 
> How often do you use it? It might be your settings.




Normally once every 2 months or so.  But even if I do it daily, IE has picked up all this crap, and I don't know what it is or where it came from.


----------



## MrBurns (5 December 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Normally once every 2 months or so.  But even if I do it daily, IE has picked up all this crap, and I don't know what it is or where it came from.





Maybe just do it more often.
Your PC accumulates a lot of rubbish along the way.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (5 December 2016)

MrBurns said:


> Maybe just do it more often.
> Your PC accumulates a lot of rubbish along the way.




cheers


----------



## Tisme (5 December 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Whenever I use CCleaner (I assume everyone uses something similar), the first 5 minutes it's deleting hundreds of IE .gif and .xml files, and I want to know what they are and why they're there.  I haven't used IE on this PC and I have updates disabled, so where are they coming from?




Don't underestimate the cleaner to tag files that might be be phantoms.

Why would you want to run a program like ccleaner when you can easily deleted history and cookies from the browser. So called registry cleans are more or less bullsh1t and  totally unnecessary with windows XP/7/8/10.

If your browser is downloading adware,cookies, etc you could disable popups and java. Use In Private browsing if you want a veneer of anonymity.... an onion browser if you want to be well hidden from unsolicited nuisances.

One of the best auto programs is HitmanPro


----------



## MrBurns (6 December 2016)

SPAM - 

I get 50 to 100 per day or more nothing you can do about it, block the sender they just change their email address every time they send.

Unsubscribe, no, that just tells them your address is live and makes it worse.


----------



## pixel (6 December 2016)

MrBurns said:


> SPAM -
> 
> I get 50 to 100 per day or more nothing you can do about it, block the sender they just change their email address every time they send.
> 
> Unsubscribe, no, that just tells them your address is live and makes it worse.




I no longer have a problem with SPAM. And I don't subscribe to any blocking services either, so it doesn't cost me a cent. This is what I do:
Every company I deal with is given an individual email address to use when contacting me. Owning a domain name makes it easy to assign anz@mydomain.com.au to the ANZ, my.broker@mydomain.com.au to my broker, etc.
(If I didn't own mydomain, I could still create johncitizen.anz@yahoo.com.au etc.)

With that setup, it's easy to separate legit email from phished junk. All it takes is two Rules per address. 
Rule 1: Mail coming into the ANZ inbox that contains anz.com in the from address is moved into a local ANZ folder.
Rule 2: Mail comng into the ANZ inbox that does not come from ANZ goes into the Junk box - in some cases, I may even say delete it outright.

That leaves very few junk mails that may hit my "private" inbox of the kind johncitizen@yahoo.com, and I can handle those without problems. On one occasion, several years ago, I had a similar problem to yours, resulting in scores of daily "offers". In that case, I created a new private address, told all my private contacts to change to it and keep it private. After a while, I deleted the old one. Problem solved.

Mind you, the above may be not as easy for people with a public presence in Social Media. I don't subscribe to any of those, and even my Skype account is known only to accepted contacts. Without facebook or twitter, my life is a lot easier.


----------



## Tisme (6 December 2016)

MrBurns said:


> SPAM -
> 
> I get 50 to 100 per day or more nothing you can do about it, block the sender they just change their email address every time they send.
> 
> Unsubscribe, no, that just tells them your address is live and makes it worse.





Was a time when we early adopters would cyber attack the spammers by sending them thousands of counter emails about knitting, sewing, etc.


----------



## MrBurns (6 December 2016)

pixel said:


> I no longer have a problem with SPAM. And I don't subscribe to any blocking services either, so it doesn't cost me a cent. This is what I do:
> Every company I deal with is given an individual email address to use when contacting me. Owning a domain name makes it easy to assign anz@mydomain.com.au to the ANZ, my.broker@mydomain.com.au to my broker, etc.
> (If I didn't own mydomain, I could still create johncitizen.anz@yahoo.com.au etc.)
> 
> ...




Much of it now goes to the spam box because I've blocked them but I still have to delete them and quickly check nothing legit has got caught up.
It's a serious nightmare for the average user I wish Telstra would step up and invent something to fix it.

If Musk can invent a car that drives itself there's no excuse to allow this to continue, there must be a way.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 December 2016)

pixel said:


> I no longer have a problem with SPAM. And I don't subscribe to any blocking services either, so it doesn't cost me a cent. This is what I do:
> Every company I deal with is given an individual email address to use when contacting me. Owning a domain name makes it easy to assign anz@mydomain.com.au to the ANZ, my.broker@mydomain.com.au to my broker, etc.
> (If I didn't own mydomain, I could still create johncitizen.anz@yahoo.com.au etc.)
> 
> ...




Using that system, if spam comes in with the anz prefix, then you know ANZ has sold your email.  Has that happened with many companies?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 December 2016)

Tisme said:


> Don't underestimate the cleaner to tag files that might be be phantoms.




What does that mean?  Why would IE have all these new files every time I run CC?


----------



## Logique (6 December 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Whenever I use CCleaner (I assume everyone uses something similar), the first 5 minutes it's deleting hundreds of IE .gif and .xml files, and I want to know what they are and why they're there.  I haven't used IE on this PC and I have updates disabled, so where are they coming from?



I looked at that program, but wasn't too keen on 3rd party software deleting stuff on my computer, and certainly not in the registry. 

Rather rely on a good security program with regular scans; and occasionally run Windows Malicious Software Removal tool; and clearing cookies and disabling Java, as Tisme said.

Also I accept the regular Windows Updates, as a lot of these include security patches.


----------



## pixel (6 December 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Using that system, if spam comes in with the anz prefix, then you know ANZ has sold your email.  Has that happened with many companies?




Banks and Brokers are pretty good at security and privacy.
So far, I trapped only one newspaper, where I took part in a competition with free business news.
(I sent them a sample of the rather "interesting" business proposals that arrived days later. No reply.)


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 December 2016)

Logique said:


> I looked at that program, but wasn't too keen on 3rd party software deleting stuff on my computer, and certainly not in the registry.
> 
> Rather rely on a good security program with regular scans; and occasionally run Windows Malicious Software Removal tool; and clearing cookies and disabling Java, as Tisme said.
> 
> Also I accept the regular Windows Updates, as a lot of these include security patches.




Registry cleaning isn't an aspect I use.  CCleaner has good reviews - no issues in that regard.  It does much more than clean cookies, so I don't see anything but good things.

I decided to remove Internet Explorer.  Needs IOBitUnlocker, which is a nice little tool.  Anyone intending to remove IE from Win 8.1, be careful because it does weird things to your tool bars and I had BSOD for quite a while.  Glad to be free of that piece of ****.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 December 2016)

pixel said:


> so far, only one: a newspaper website, where I took part in a competition with free business news.
> (I sent them a sample of the rather "interesting" business proposals that arrived days later. No reply.)




Good to hear.  You certainly have a very well organized system.


----------



## sptrawler (6 December 2016)

Logique said:


> I looked at that program, but wasn't too keen on 3rd party software deleting stuff on my computer, and certainly not in the registry.
> 
> Rather rely on a good security program with regular scans; and occasionally run Windows Malicious Software Removal tool; and clearing cookies and disabling Java, as Tisme said.
> 
> Also I accept the regular Windows Updates, as a lot of these include security patches.




If you are running windows 10, from my understanding, there is little point in purchasing extra security.
Firstly, windows 10 will probably see it as a threat and cause issues.
Secondly, windows 10 updates automatically, therefore patches are installed quickly.

I think it is great Microsoft has finally decided, it is their responsibility to provide protection, for the operating system they sold you.

Why the hell should you have to pay for an operating system, then have to buy an aftermarket security system, to make it safe.

It's a bit like buying a new car, then having to buy a third party warranty to fix it, if it breaks down.

It was always weird that Microsoft got away with it.IMO


----------



## SirRumpole (6 December 2016)

sptrawler said:


> Why the hell should you have to pay for an operating system, then have to buy an aftermarket security system, to make it safe.




Threat of anti trust law suits perhaps ?


----------



## MrBurns (7 December 2016)

Re Spam - 

I'm getting a parcel delivered by post, I get updates from Australia post re it's progress but just got an email as follows - 



> We have made an attempt  to deliver your item The delivery attempt failed because nobody was present  at the shipping address.
> 
> If the package is not scheduled for redelivery or picked up within 48 hours, it will be returned to the sender.
> 
> ...



.

From - bigbird2452@yahoo.com

How do they know I'm in the middle of a post delivery ?


----------



## CanOz (7 December 2016)

MrBurns said:


> Re Spam -
> 
> I'm getting a parcel delivered by post, I get updates from Australia post re it's progress but just got an email as follows -
> 
> ...




This looks like a phishing attempt. They could have installed malware to monitor your email and then use the aust post theme to bait you. Run your virus software or download a malware scan....they likly just played the odds that you get deliveries....


----------



## pixel (7 December 2016)

MrBurns said:


> Re Spam -
> 
> I'm getting a parcel delivered by post, I get updates from Australia post re it's progress but just got an email as follows -
> 
> ...




They don't
but it's odds on they're not Australia Post anyway, but some outfit that want to get your personal data. If only a fraction of one per cent of recipients are careless enough to fall for it, they win.
Don't ever click on or open any attachments.!


----------



## MrBurns (7 December 2016)

CanOz said:


> This looks like a phishing attempt. They could have installed malware to monitor your email and then use the aust post theme to bait you. Run your virus software or download a malware scan....




Thought I was covered but I think I should give that a try..........thanks.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (7 December 2016)

MrBurns said:


> Re Spam -
> 
> I'm getting a parcel delivered by post, I get updates from Australia post re it's progress but just got an email as follows -
> 
> ...




If you use Yahoo mail, you can hover your mouse pointer over the sender's name to find out who really sent it.  No need to open.


----------



## MrBurns (7 December 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> If you use Yahoo mail, you can hover your mouse pointer over the sender's name to find out who really sent it.  No need to open.




I didn't open it, it's in the header like this -


----------



## Gringotts Bank (7 December 2016)

MrBurns said:


> I didn't open it, it's in the header like this -
> 
> 
> View attachment 69050




I think we're talking about different things.

When I get an email from a sender like eg. Westpac@sales.com.au, I just hover my mouse over the sender's email address and see the real email address is jreklgmxnjfrjsbdk56738495@nigeria.com.


----------



## MrBurns (7 December 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I think we're talking about different things.
> 
> When I get an email from a sender like eg. Westpac@sales.com.au, I just hover my mouse over the sender's email address and see the real email address is jreklgmxnjfrjsbdk56738495@nigeria.com.




I haven't noticed any masking of the senders email it always shows correctly as above.


----------



## pixel (7 December 2016)

MrBurns said:


> I haven't noticed any masking of the senders email it always shows correctly as above.




but westpac@sales.com *IS NOT* Westpac's address! That's the whole point: If it isn't westpac.com.au, it's a fraud.
Same with that Aussie Post email that came from a yahoo mailbox. No Corporation I know of will use yahoo or gmail accounts. They're reserved for people without a domain - and often without a home they want you to know.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (7 December 2016)

pixel said:


> but westpac@sales.com *IS NOT* Westpac's address!




How am I supposed to know that?  They may have 20 different versions for different departments.


----------



## MrBurns (7 December 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> How am I supposed to know that?  They may have 20 different versions for different departments.




Westpac only use one domain westpac.com.au

If it has any senders address other than Westpac.com.au delete it, dont open it.

Same goes with all your mail.....if you don't recognise it delete it.

https://www.westpac.com.au/docs/pdf/aw/westpac-group-contact-summary.pdf


----------



## pixel (7 December 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> How am I supposed to know that?  They may have 20 different versions for different departments.




You can always ask them. 
Or check their "Contact us" pages. 
Or believe what MrBurns said.

When I set up a connection with another business, I do make it my task to know.
And I've invariably found no exception to that rule. Small operators, like my gardener or window cleaner, may use yahoo or gmail accounts. But no bank or finance company will.
There may be sales@xyzbank.com or support@zyxcorp.com, but never xyzbank@another-outfit.phish


----------



## So_Cynical (7 December 2016)

pixel said:


> No Corporation I know of will use yahoo or gmail accounts.




Just for the record, there are very large corporations in the Philippines using gmail and yahoo accounts, corporations worth 100's of millions of Dollars...takes some getting used to.


----------



## bellenuit (7 December 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> How am I supposed to know that?  They may have 20 different versions for different departments.




You may not know if that is a genuine Westpac address, but if you hover your mouse over that Westpac address and it shows the real source is somewhere in Russia or Nigeria then you know it isn't genuine.


----------



## Tisme (7 December 2016)

Should always do your banking using secured online portal 

https://www.westpac.com.au/security/fraud-and-scams/latest-scams/


----------



## Logique (10 December 2016)

sptrawler said:


> If you are running windows 10, from my understanding, there is *little point in purchasing extra security*.
> Firstly, windows 10 will probably see it as a threat and cause issues.
> Secondly, windows 10 updates automatically, therefore patches are installed quickly......



That would be fine if you have absolute faith in the onboard Windows Defender. The issues are manageable, security program suppliers will guide users through them.


----------



## BarneyChambers (13 December 2016)

Logique said:


> That would be fine if you have absolute faith in the onboard Windows Defender. The issues are manageable, security program suppliers will guide users through them.




Windows defender is quite bad at finding Malware, I would definitely recommend something like Malware Bytes for that sort of thing. Microsoft have really gone down hill in the last 5 years!


----------



## Tisme (13 December 2016)

BarneyChambers said:


> Microsoft have really gone down hill in the last 5 years!




Examples and issues you have experienced?


----------



## SirRumpole (13 December 2016)

BarneyChambers said:


> Windows defender is quite bad at finding Malware, I would definitely recommend something like Malware Bytes for that sort of thing. Microsoft have really gone down hill in the last 5 years!




Malaware Bytes usually picks up stuff that Windows (and McAfee on my PC) have let through. It seems pretty thorough, I may even buy it.


----------



## Tisme (13 December 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Malaware Bytes usually picks up stuff that Windows (and McAfee on my PC) have let through. It seems pretty thorough, I may even buy it.





Be prepared to have your browsing data harvested and lots of free offer popups spoiling your browsing pleasue. Antivirus companies have to make a profit too 

Most Malware, anti spamware, etc remind me of this:


----------



## SirRumpole (13 December 2016)

Tisme said:


> Be prepared to have your browsing data harvested and lots of free offer popups spoiling your browsing pleasue. Antivirus companies have to make a profit too
> 
> Most Malware, anti spamware, etc remind me of this:





I can't say I've noticed any difference. Maybe Windows or McAfee takes out what Malaware puts in.


----------



## Tisme (13 December 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> I can't say I've noticed any difference. Maybe Windows or McAfee takes out what Malaware puts in.




Wouldn't be much of a post purchase reinforcement if the program didn't come up with a list of low, medium and high risk phantom concernware, ad a time delay that lasts longer than chkdsk, a list of disappearing culprits and the voila splash screen that tells you alls clean now, or quarantined. Seems many of them magically don't even need to go outside the Windows shell to check the abstraction layers.

Try getting rid of Nortons and I'll bet you see a speed increase, but  that pesky popup every hard boot that alerts you to new versions won't go away, even using Norton's own removal tool. The others all leave trails too.

My recommendation is to look at the log and see if the stuff they say is high risk is really high risk or just phantoms. I remember saving a mirror of my computer and running the anti virus/malware program then comparing the supposed list of deleted files .... apart form the cookies, very few of the found and deleted files existed in the first place and a second test showed many were the same recidivist files.


----------



## IrishDigger (13 December 2016)

I think this warning might be relative to this thread,

https://www.scamwatch.gov.au/news/don%E2%80%99t-accept-gifts-from-a-scammer-this-christmas


----------



## Gringotts Bank (5 April 2017)

Need some expert help pls.

Win 8.1 not loading.  Tried system restore from cmd prompt but it fails to complete.  ASUS automatic repair options all tried and failed.


----------



## SirRumpole (5 April 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Need some expert help pls.
> 
> Win 8.1 not loading.  Tried system restore from cmd prompt but it fails to complete.  ASUS automatic repair options all tried and failed.




Have you made a "System Restore Boot" CD ?

If yes, stick it in the Drive and see if the system will boot up from that.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (5 April 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Have you made a "System Restore Boot" CD ?
> 
> If yes, stick it in the Drive and see if the system will boot up from that.




No, I don't have that.  Anything else I can try?


----------



## Quant (5 April 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> No, I don't have that.  Anything else I can try?



Id try your windows disc and WTF are you still doing using that POS OS  , there is a hack to upgrade to W10 you can still use if/when you get loaded


----------



## SirRumpole (5 April 2017)

You obviously have another PC to access this forum. I would simply Google search for "Windows 8.1 will not boot" or similar and see if anyone has suggestions. There are forums everywhere for this.


----------



## Logique (5 April 2017)

As SirR said, eg below.  It's quite simple to create your own Recovery disk or flash drive - recommend that be your first task once you're going again.

Fix Windows 8.1 if it Doesn’t Boot
http://windowsreport.com/fix-windows-8-1-doesnt-boot/

Windows 8.1 won't boot! Can't access anything!?
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/t/525027/windows-81-wont-boot-cant-access-anything/

Fix problems that keep Windows from loading, with Startup Repair
http://www.digitalcitizen.life/fix-problems-keep-windows-81-loading-start-repair


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 April 2017)

Thanks Rump, Logi, Q.

HDD is broken.


----------



## Logique (14 May 2017)

Scary ransomware attacks overnight in Europe/US.  Be careful people!


----------



## pixel (14 May 2017)

Logique said:


> Scary ransomware attacks overnight in Europe/US.  Be careful people!



After running my weekly virus test (no threats found) I plugged in the backup disk and ran a full disk backup. 
Shut down PC, unplug backup disk, restart PC

btw, I don't subscribe to any Cloud Service. No extra points for guessing why.


----------



## SirRumpole (14 May 2017)

pixel said:


> After running my weekly virus test (no threats found) I plugged in the backup disk and ran a full disk backup.
> Shut down PC, unplug backup disk, restart PC
> 
> btw, I don't subscribe to any Cloud Service. No extra points for guessing why.




You would think that critical infrastructure would be as well protected or better than people's home PC's, or were we just lucky so far?


----------



## pixel (14 May 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> You would think that critical infrastructure would be as well protected or better than people's home PC's, or were we just lucky so far?



call it luck, or maybe the attackers didn't think we're important enough.
As for protecting critical infrastructure, I can't think of anything more important than patients' lives and health records. Yet the British have been hit exactly on that front.

At this stage, it looks to me as if the infestation comes from some dodgy websites and links in emails. That's why I refuse to even look at, let alone click on attachment that come in unexpected emails. While that doesn't guarantee safety, it certainly reduces the chance of infection. Unplugging the backup disk during normal operations will at least increase the chances of recovery should I be forced to start from scratch with a clean install. (It may cost me more in terms of time and money, but it would be the only way to deny the barstuds the proceeds of their crime.)


----------



## Gringotts Bank (14 May 2017)

The message I'm hearing about this is that there's no possibility of safety, no matter how advanced your defense.  Still, you can take the basic precautions.  After that it's just a matter of hoping you don't get attacked.  

At some point in the future we'll see an entire country or state  brought to its knees with an attack on the power grid.  I don't know what happens after that.  Maybe a candlelight vigil - they always work well.


----------



## CanOz (14 May 2017)

From the wsjhttps://www.wsj.com/articles/ransomware-hack-exploited-human-error-1494754201?mod=e2tw


----------



## Tisme (15 May 2017)

I bet all those people with Win10 would be happy they took my advice.


----------



## SirRumpole (15 May 2017)

Tisme said:


> I bet all those people with Win10 would be happy they took my advice.




Lets not count our chickens just yet...


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (15 May 2017)

Win 10 is only safe if you installed the updates they released the other day. Which is why this is such an issue in the first place, because people NEVER keep their system up to date for some strange reason. It's like never ever servicing your car and then something breaks and you crash and you don't understand why. Well duh! The lack of knowledge by people, especially companies and big important places like hospitals and airports with IT security is mind-boggling, this field is a hobby of mine and I was astonished when I travelled through South America over the last 2 months at how many airports were publicly(could see many errors on screens that were supposed to be displaying departure times etc) running Windows XP!! At an airport, it's not even supported by Microsoft anymore, what are they thinking.

That and the enormously obvious thing of DON'T click on links in emails you don't know, or websites you don't know, especially pop ups, no matter WHAT the message says. Check the actual email address, or the URL, no matter how real it looks, you know its not actually PayPal if its from dasjgoi452@p4yp4l.com. It's so simple to be safe and secure, yet a simple ransomware virus like this spreads like wildfire. Not just on random's computers, the UK's health care system, just amazing.


----------



## Tisme (15 May 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Lets not count our chickens just yet...




Why? ..... the hacker(s) exploited a patch that was released a couple of months ago hoping WinXP, Win7 and paranoid Win10 users would have updates set to manual. If you let Win10 do the default auto updates it's not an issue ... is it?


----------



## SirRumpole (15 May 2017)

Tisme said:


> Why? ..... the hacker(s) exploited a patch that was released a couple of months ago hoping WinXP, Win7 and paranoid Win10 users would have updates set to manual. If you let Win10 do the default auto updates it's not an issue ... is it?




Don't tell anyone, but the Windows updates use a large chunk of my measley 9GB monthly allowance so I don't do them all that often. I'm probably in the minority and there is really no excuse for those on fairly modern internets to do the updates.


----------



## CanOz (15 May 2017)

I read email on my apple devices and only open attachments on my pic that are software updates for my trading stuff.....easy to stay safe.


----------



## Tisme (15 May 2017)

CanOz said:


> I read email on my apple devices and only open attachments on my pic that are software updates for my trading stuff.....easy to stay safe.




you do know that since Apple ceased to be the darling of the anti windows community that there is no inherent safety against hackers, even if their CNET desk says otherwise....... especially the cloud which they use to backdoor Apple devices.


----------



## CanOz (16 May 2017)

Tisme said:


> you do know that since Apple ceased to be the darling of the anti windows community that there is no inherent safety against hackers, even if their CNET desk says otherwise....... especially the cloud which they use to backdoor Apple devices.




Regarding this particular threat, how many apple devices have been hacked?


----------



## Tisme (16 May 2017)

CanOz said:


> Regarding this particular threat, how many apple devices have been hacked?




Quite a few, one hacker sent his own list of 70,000 to Apple to brag and as evidence. After Apple sample tested 200 for voracity they found all 200 admitted the password provided matched. The weak link is ICloud.

When you consider the world has caved in here because three corporate computers were hacked in  Oz from the latest attack ....


----------



## CanOz (16 May 2017)

OK, so why not just use common sense and don't open email and certainly not attachments from people you don't know?


----------



## Logique (25 July 2017)

Dear Microsoft, I hope this is fake news! Leave MS Paint alone.
I'm hoping the social media storm will rescue it.







> http://www.cnbc.com/2017/07/24/microsoft-paint-could-be-axed-in-windows-10-update.html
> Microsoft is *considering removing the iconic Paint application *from an upcoming update of Windows 10 after nearly 32 years in existence.
> In a list released by Microsoft, Paint has been labeled "deprecated", meaning it could be removed when the Windows 10 Fall Creators Update is released later this year.
> Paint was introduced with the first version of Windows, called Windows 1.0 in November 1985....Other features going from the next Windows 10 update include *Outlook Express *and the reader app.....it's not completely confirmed whether Paint will be axed. But the prospect of the death of Paint is already getting some users upset on social media.....


----------



## SirRumpole (25 July 2017)

Paint is useful to me and I hope they leave it in, unless they replace it by something else (free).

I can't see any need to simply remove a popular item, it would discourage people from upgrading.


----------



## Tisme (25 July 2017)

Logique said:


> Dear Microsoft, I hope this is fake news! Leave MS Paint alone.
> I'm hoping the social media storm will rescue it.





Being deprecated and refocusing on the new Paint 3D


----------



## Logique (6 December 2017)

For those still running Windows 7, which is most compared to Win 10.

Don't be surprised if Windows Update isn't running, or returns an error message. An MS file with 3 Dec dated expiry is in the bundle.

Currently still awaiting an MS Windows patch. Which had better come soon, because OS updates are vital for security.

MS, you promised Win 7 support until 2020 ..remember?


----------



## Logique (10 December 2017)

Update - appears to have been patched by Microsoft.  Windows Update working again.


----------



## sptrawler (10 December 2017)

There seems to a point coming, where one has to decide whether to stay with a microsoft based laptop, or move to an android based system.
I have both, and the benefits of the laptop Vs the mobility of the tablet, is becoming very blurred.
Windows 10, really has drawn a line in the sand for me, it is memory hungry and doesn't really provide me, with much more than a tablet.


----------



## Bill M (12 December 2017)

Can anybody tell me how to stop this screen coming up. It appears everytime I go onto the ebay site. From what I have googled it shouldn't be happening and I tried deleting cookies and a thorough virus scan but nothing has stopped it. Any ideas?


----------



## PZ99 (12 December 2017)

It looks like a script of some kind. Do you have a script blocker installed?

I use "No-script" myself - prevents pages of junk opening up.


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 December 2017)

According to some sites it is either a Browser add-on or an executable file in Programs. Google 'remove mediaplex popup' for fixes.


----------



## Logique (12 December 2017)

Bill M said:


> Can anybody tell me how to stop this screen coming up. It appears everytime I go onto the ebay site. From what I have googled it shouldn't be happening and I tried deleting cookies and a thorough virus scan but nothing has stopped it. Any ideas?...



Bill, I think it's malware.
Possible solutions:
-- run MRT.exe on your computer (it came with your last Windows Update = Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool)
.. or ..

-- download & run AdwCleaner: https://www.malwarebytes.com/adwcleaner/
..or..

-- run malwarebytes...etc


----------



## Tisme (12 December 2017)

If you load Ghostery into your PC it will tell you what redirects are in play


----------



## Bill M (13 December 2017)

Logique said:


> Bill, I think it's malware.
> Possible solutions:
> -- run MRT.exe on your computer (it came with your last Windows Update = Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool)
> .. or ..
> ...



Thanks everyone for the replies. I ran the MRT.exe and decided to do the thorough scan. Well that went on for hours, went to bed with it running. Next morning it had completed the process but had frozen up due to a windows 10 download that I didn't know would happen.

So then I ran MRT.exc again and did the quick scan. Since the above 2 actions it seems to be ok. 

These things can be a real pain at times.

Thanks again. ..... probably it will come back now, jinxed myself


----------



## sptrawler (13 December 2017)

Bill M said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies. I ran the MRT.exe and decided to do the thorough scan. Well that went on for hours, went to bed with it running. Next morning it had completed the process but had frozen up due to a windows 10 download that I didn't know would happen.
> 
> So then I ran MRT.exc again and did the quick scan. Since the above 2 actions it seems to be ok.
> 
> ...




Like Logique said, download malware bytes from the link and run it, I find it seems to detect a lot more than the others.


----------



## sptrawler (18 December 2017)

sptrawler said:


> Like Logique said, download malware bytes from the link and run it, I find it seems to detect a lot more than the others.




Well after giving Malwarebytes a wrap, I had an unusual thing happen on my old XP computer, over the weekend.
I couldn't open an internet browser, tried chrome, IE and mozilla firefox, none would open, yet I had an internet connection.
I eventually sorted it, when I uninstalled Malwarebytes, as soon as it was removed the browsers opened no problem.
I wonder if anyone else has had this issue?


----------



## Country Lad (18 December 2017)

sptrawler said:


> I wonder if anyone else has had this issue?




Not with browsers but it has slowed mine down to less than a crawl with a couple of programs crunching data and accessing some sites.  If I have any issue my first stop is to shut down MB just in case it is the cause.


----------



## Tisme (18 December 2017)

I have to say that running Malwarebytes etc is redundant and just adds more load on the CPU. It's old hat stuff that isn't necessary and is more of an attractant to trojans and adware


----------



## sptrawler (18 December 2017)

Tisme said:


> I have to say that running Malwarebytes etc is redundant and just adds more load on the CPU. It's old hat stuff that isn't necessary and is more of an attractant to trojans and adware




Yes, I know we need to do what you do, upgrade to windows 10 Professional.
I just wish we could afford it, like you.


----------



## Tisme (19 December 2017)

sptrawler said:


> Yes, I know we need to do what you do, upgrade to windows 10 Professional.
> I just wish we could afford it, like you.




Did your mother never drill into you "if you don't have anything nice to say...don't say it?" 

Instead of being persistently pernickety you should take the time to read my consistently excellent posts and you would already be running professional for free, as galling as it would be to swallow your misplaced pride.

Installing intrusive payload software like Nortons, Malwarebytes, etc is like inviting trouble, advocating it as a panacea without knowing about computers is reckless. Windows 10 does not require commercial addons and if you are inclined to magic bullets:  
https://www.microsoft.com/en-au/download/malicious-software-removal-tool-details.aspx


----------



## macca (20 March 2020)

As Microsoft is not supporting Internet Explorer I think it would be safer to remove it, can it be done?

If I use the control panel and go to add/remove programs it is not there.

If I click on "all programs" it is listed, if I right click I am offered the opportunity to remove the shortcut but not the program

Has anybody done it or know how to remove Internet Explorer on Windows 7

thanks


----------



## macca (20 March 2020)

I have been able to disable it via Windows section of control panel, is that all I can do or is it possible to uninstall ?


----------



## SirRumpole (20 March 2020)

https://smallbusiness.chron.com/uninstall-internet-explorer-11-windows-7-78758.html


----------



## qldfrog (20 March 2020)

Sorry, can not remember how it used to be done on win 7
If you go in the folder where the IE  exe is, can you see an uninstall program?


----------



## Joe Blow (20 March 2020)

macca said:


> As Microsoft is not supporting Internet Explorer I think it would be safer to remove it, can it be done?




I don't believe this can be done on Windows 7. I have tried before. It is specifically designed so it cannot be uninstalled.


----------



## Logique (21 March 2020)

Macca,
MS isn't supporting Windows 7 anymore, the whole thing is a security risk.
I suspect IE is integral to the OS and MS didn't want users uninstalling it.

As a suggested alternative (aside from moving to Windows 10 OS, which you should), go into Chrome or whatever browser you're using > Settings and make it the system default.


----------



## againsthegrain (21 March 2020)

Logique said:


> Macca,
> MS isn't supporting Windows 7 anymore, the whole thing is a security risk.
> I suspect IE is integral to the OS and MS didn't want users uninstalling it.
> 
> As a suggested alternative (aside from moving to Windows 10 OS, which you should), go into Chrome or whatever browser you're using > Settings and make it the system default.



Short answer is you can't 
long answer:
You can't really uninstall internet Explorer unless you manually delete the file in safe mode, however internet Explorer is tied to file Explorer and it will still half function through file Explorer at times.  And if you remove iexplore.exe and explorer.exe you won't be able to navigate the desktop,  Logique has the best solution


----------



## macca (21 March 2020)

Thanks everyone........

On restarting after I disabled it the icon for IE has disappeared of my desktop so something has happened.

Everything else still works as usual so it seems disabling is the best and only option


----------



## Logique (3 April 2020)

More NBN than computer related:

My fixed line phone has taken to diverting incoming calls to MessageBank. It doesn't even ring. I've tried all the online fixes, disabling/adjusting MessageBank etc, but nothing works.

Has anyone had this and been able to fix it? From what I can see, it's a fairly common issue, thanks NBN


----------



## macca (3 April 2020)

Logique said:


> More NBN than computer related:
> 
> My fixed line phone has taken to diverting incoming calls to MessageBank. It doesn't even ring. I've tried all the online fixes, disabling/adjusting MessageBank etc, but nothing works.
> 
> Has anyone had this and been able to fix it? From what I can see, it's a fairly common issue, thanks NBN




You have probably tried this

To change the length of time your home phone rings before it diverts to Telstra Home Messages, follow these steps. 

By default, unanswered calls are diverted within approximately 20 seconds (6-7 rings). To extend this

*Step 1 of 3:* Pick up the phone and press ** 99*

*Step 2:* Enter the number of seconds you wish the phone to ring before a call is diverted (between 5 and 60 seconds).

*Step 3:* Press *#* and hang up. 

I also found that the maximum time available on NBN is supposedly 39secs

Otherwise, sorry looks like a call to your phone Co


----------



## peter2 (3 April 2020)

Unplug for a few minutes and restart works sometimes but the it reappears. The problem disappeared at the same time the house was sold.


----------



## noirua (1 July 2021)

Upgrade to the New Windows 11 OS | Microsoft
					

Discover the new Windows 11 operating system. Explore Windows 11 features, check device compatibility, and see how to upgrade to our latest Windows OS.



					www.microsoft.com


----------

